#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-18
<kakeman> uskaltaiskohan sitä win7:n asentaa ubuntun rinnalle
<kakeman> cadihommia ja sit joku peli
<kakeman> sit pitäis tehdä varmaan myöskin archive-osio
<tale> kakeman: Uskaltaa, mutta pidä Live-CD Ubuntusta käsillä, koska joudut korjaamaan Wintoosan asentimen jäljiltä pääkäynnistyslohkon.
<tale> kakeman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Mkaysi> Jos anacron on asennettuna, toimiiko se itsestään (katsoo työt crontabista) vai täytyykö työt lisätä jonnekin?
<anacron> Mkaysi: oon lomalla, en kattele mitään
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Höhö
<czr_> anacron, ootko asennettuna? :-)
 * Mkaysi ei huomannut että joku käyttää nimimerkkiä anacron 
<anacron> oon aika tiukasti asennettuna tähän tuoliin
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Kiitos päivän nauruista.
<Mkaysi> No katsooko anacron (ohjelma) kaiken mitä ei ole suoritettu crontabista?
<czr_> teoriassa sen kai pitais, mut manuaalisivu kertonee totuuden?
<anacron> "When executed, Anacron reads a list of jobs from a configuration file, normally /etc/anacrontab "
<tuhoojabotti> *execute anacron*
<tuhoojabotti> :e
<czr_> ah. oma conffis anacronilla kokonaan
<Mkaysi> Ok, kiitos avusta. Täytyykin katsoa toi /etc/anacrontab
<anacron> en oo varma onko ubuntu default, googlesin vaan
<Mkaysi> Näyttää olevan /etc/anacrontab
<kakeman> täyvellinen kopio kotikansiosta pitäisi tehdä
<kakeman> piilotiedostot yms
<kakeman> onkohan siellä mitään mitä tartteis kopioida johon ei ole lukuoikeuksia
<anacron> se on varmaan ihan täynnä kaikkea roskaa
<Finnish> Sarjassamme ihan pikkuisen hiusten haromista dvb-usbdigi-hommeleissa...
<Finnish> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39404.msg307667#msg307667
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5ZQhLn -> Rakentamassa televisio-setuppia kahdesta USB-tikusta. How to?
<kakeman> mulla on tuolla pgp:ssä yks avain
<kakeman> pitäisköhän se mitätöidä
<tale> Mkaysi: Kyllä anacron ajaa ne jobit jotka on crontabeissa.
<Mkaysi> tale: Jos ymmärsin oikein se ajaa vain ne jotka ovat @daily tai @monthly
<Mkaysi> Ai se siis ajaa kaikki, hyvä
<Mkaysi> Mutta anacron on lomalla :P
<anacron> no kävin kyllä muutaman tunnin töissä
<anacron> en kyllä ota vastuuta jos jää muutama tehtävä ajamatta
<kakeman> mitä tää parametri teki
<kakeman>        -x, --one-file-system
<kakeman>               stay on this file system
<czr> kakeman, kyseessa lienee find:in optio. tarkoittaa sita etta kun find normaalisti menee alihakemistoihin yms, niin nyt se ei mene niihin hakemistoihin jotka ovat eri tiedostojarjestelmalla kuin mista find lahti liikkeelle
<kakeman> aiva
<kakeman> cp:n parametri
<czr> no myos toiminee samalla tavalla kuin findin vastaava
<czr> cp:lla tosin vaikuttaa toimintaan vain jos kaytaat -r:aa tai -a:ta.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-19
<paavo> Miten ubuntuu saa asennettuu javan? Oon yrittäny mut en kyllä onnistu siinä
<paavo> tietäskö joku
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Avasin synapticin.
<tuhoojabotti> Etsin java.
<jjo> ohjelmoitia vai ohjelmien ajamista varten?
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin. :D
<jjo> vai pelkästään selain-plugin?
<jjo> tai tuo viimeisin kai vaatii runtimet silti
<tuhoojabotti> jre sielä jea.
<tuhoojabotti> sieltä*
<pesasa> Haluatko openjdk + icedtea:n vai sun-java6:n?
<jjo> mutta siis, ensin partner-repot käyttöön jos ei ole jo ja sitten asennetaan tarpeen mukaan joko sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre tai sun-java6-plugin
<pesasa> Jälkimmäisellä jutut toimivat ensimmäisellä yhdistelmällä eivät välttämättä.
<pesasa> sun-java6 -paketit tarttevat just ton jjo:n mainitseman partner-repon.
<tuhoojabotti> Jees.
<tuhoojabotti> Kaikki repot vaa pääl ;)
<pesasa> Ja tossa taisi olla vielä niin, että jos icedtea oli asennettuna, niin selain yritti käyttää sitä eikä sunin javan pluginia. :-(
<tuhoojabotti> jääteet pois juu.
<paavo> ni yritän tota sampopankin verkkopankkii avata.siihen tarttisinjavan
<paavo> tarttis ton sunin javan
<tuhoojabotti> No yrtitkö asentaA?
<tale> Jaa, paavo jo poistui. Olisin sanonut http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Sampopankki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<tuhoojabotti> Ihmepaavo.
<Make> Voiko Ubuntun palvelinversion asentaa  virtuaalikoneeseen, niin että se toimisikin (tilapäisenä) palvelimena? Lähinnä siis niin, että käynnistän sen itse silloin kun sitä tarvin. Ja mikä on kyseisen ratkaisun tietoturva, jos en juurikaan suojaile palvelinta. (siis normiubuntun kohdalta)
<tale> Make: Voi.
<tuhoojabotti> Make install.
<tuhoojabotti> "Hehe"
<tale> Make: Tietoturva ei pitäisi sen kummemmin erota tavanomaisesta asennuksesta.
<Mkaysi> Palvelin ei pääse käsiksi normiubuntuun-
<Make> Hah!
<Make> Ja kiitti
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<DrGrov> Iltaa
<DrGrov> Olisiko mahdollista saada apua Enlightenment 17 asennukseen liittyen? Olen yrittänyt etsiä kaikennäköisiä pikaoppaita mutta tuloksetta. Tällä hetkellä pyörii 10.04 jos se vaikuttaa asiaan.
<Sysi> eikös sille oo PPA, lisää sen ja asentaa, sitte vaan valittee kirjautuessa ja alkaa säätämään
<DrGrov> Ai, se on niin helppoo. Olen kyllä etsinyt PPAta mutta en oikein löytänyt sitä, ehkä se oli E16 eikä E17.
<anacron> muistelen käyttäneeni versiota 16 joskus.. 6-vuotta sitten? :D
<Paavi2_0> E17:sta tulee mieleen yks poikabändi
<Paavi2_0> se taitaa kyllä olla myös viimeisin enlightenmentin versio
<DrGrov> Tuo kuulostaa hyvältä. Siis ei muuta ku etsimään se PPA nyt sieltä ja asentamaan.
<anacron> tuol enlightementin sivuilla oli linkki ubuntun foorumeille
<anacron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=E17+cvs
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CSdQ79 -> HOWTO: installation of E17 from CVS - Ubuntu Forums
<anacron> mut joo siis unofficial
<DrGrov> Yksi ongelma ehkä vielä, Enlightenmentiä ei saa CVSn kautta enää vaan SVNn kautta.
<anacron> onhan tuolla sivuilla sillekkin linkit/ohjeet
<Sysi> http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_on_Ubuntu näymmä "oikea" repo
<anacron> niitäkö olit kokeillut jo?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/snHMD8 -> E17 on Ubuntu - wiki.enlightenment.org
<DrGrov> Olen kokeillut tuota ubuntuforums.org linkkiä minkä laitoit. Kokeilen nyt tuota Enlightenmentin wikiä.
<anacron> riippuu vähän haluuks kääntää ite vai ei
<anacron> http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=contribute&l=en <- tuolla oli ne svn linkit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/K3PN4N -> Enlightenment Contributing
<DrGrov> Ajattelin kyllä kääntää itse, sitä yritin eilen mutta se scripti tuon contribute linkin alla ei oikein pelittänyt.
<DrGrov> Poimin kyllä koko SVN sieltä mutta oli ehkä jotain menny scriptin suhteen pieleen
<DrGrov> Tietääkseni se scripti poimii itse koko SVN heti alkuun ja sitten yrittää rakentaa sen sourcesta mutta jotain meni väärin.
<DrGrov> Voisiko joku muu vilkaista sitä scriptiä? En muuttanut sitä mitenkään, ehkä sen takia se meni pieleen?
<DrGrov> Ei hätää, kokeilen heti tätä näin. http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Installation
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZaFAOK -> Installation – Enlightenment
<DrGrov> Sillä olen rakentanut aikasemmin E17 sourcesta ongelmitta
<DrGrov> Toki kestää vähän ku hakee jokaisen luottelon erikseen ja täytää kirjoittaa jokaisen erikseen mutta ehkä se toimii
<DrGrov> Mitä komentoa voi käyttää jos rakennus ei toimi mutta sen tahtoo palauttaa alkuperäiseen kuntoon, siis siihen että ei ole edes yrittänyt rakentaa tiettyä libiä?
<Iltsu> E17 olis kova, mutku sen asennus on noi käsittämättömän hankalaa
<Paavi2_0> rakentaminen? tarkoittanet kääntämistä
<DrGrov> No siis rakentaminen kääntäminen :) Itse sanoisin kompiloida sourcesta koska olen vammautunut englannin kieleen täysin viime aikoina lol
<Iltsu> kehittyyks se mihinkää edes?
<DrGrov> E17 on helvetin kova sana
<Sysi> ainaki se on ollu pitkään alpha/beta
<DrGrov> Iltsu: Eilen juttelin rasterin kanssa, pääkehittäjän kanssa
<DrGrov> Juu, se alpha/beta leima on edelleen. Mutta rasterin mukaan se on erittäin stable edelleen ilman mitään ongelmia.
<DrGrov> Itse totesin saman vanhalla koneella kun kompiloin sourcesta E17 ja käytin sitä parisen kuukautta täyspäiväisesti.
<Paavi2_0> mä diggaan enemmän awesomea
<DrGrov> Itse rakastan tätä kompiloimista, se on jotenki vapauttavaa
<DrGrov> Onneksi alla on huomattavasti parempi kone ku edellinen
<Iltsu> kompiloida on kyl nii kökön kuulone et ei oo toista
<Iltsu> sorsasta puhuminen nyt viel menis
<Sysi> kääntäminen on vakioitunu termi
<Iltsu> jep
<DrGrov> No, sanon sitten kääntäminen.
<DrGrov> Olen tottunut vain kaikkeen englannin kieliseen tietokoneisiin littyen
<Sysi> #ubuntu :)
<DrGrov> Siellä istun jo :)
<DrGrov> Iltsu: Jos saan tämän toimimaan niin voin mielelläni antaa ohjeet miten saat sen käännettyä
<Iltsu> eipä mul oo missää työpöydäs linuxia täl hetkel
<DrGrov> Ah okei, nyt huomasin että tämä menee kyl takkuiseksi touhuksi mutta onneksi koko yö aikaa :)
<Iltsu> mikäs tossa  e17:ssä olikaa se siisti juttu?
<bioterror> Iltsu, se kaatuilee :---D
<Iltsu> :D
<anacron> sillon kun käytin e16:sta niin se oli _tosi_ kevyt ja silti tosi siistin näköinen
<anacron> ei hajua et mikä on nykyään valttina
<bioterror> nyt on tiling wm
<bioterror> awesome, xmonad, wmfs, wmii
<anacron> nojoo noi on tollasia blackbox/fluxbox korvikkeita
<anacron> tykkään kyll ite noista
<Iltsu> mä käytin bbleania joskus windowsis
<Iltsu> linuxis en oikee ikin digannu noist
<anacron> mun mielest ne on parhaimmillaan linuxissa
<bioterror> näin tekee
<bioterror> windowsin viritykset pissii
<bioterror> kaatuilee ja sekoilee
<bioterror> surkeat teemat
<bioterror> ei ole koskaan virtual desktopit toimineet
<anacron> mun mielestä windowspuolella lähinnä ongelma on se että asioita ei voi tehdä terminaalista
<bioterror> voihan siellä
<anacron> no joo mut se on aika rajoitettua tai toteutettu tosi hankalaksi
<anacron> mut oikeestaan en tarvi kun jonkun näppäinyhdistelmän millä avaan run kehotteen josta ajan sitten ohjelmat
<Iltsu> emmä kyl oo windowsissa terminaalii kaivannu
<Iltsu> linuxien kans se on kyl must
<anacron> nii no ei windowssilla tee sillä oikein mitään niin ei sitä kaipaa
<Iltsu> joo
<anacron> sen minkä linuxissa teet kirjottamalla, teet windowssissa klikkailemalla
<anacron> ohjelmien asennus apt-getillä on kyll niin siisti juttu
<anacron> nojoo nyt unta naamaan
<Iltsu> nii on
<Iltsu> alkaa muutki heräileen siihen kyl pikkuhiljaa noilla appstore, yms laitoksil
<DrGrov> Ei kyllä E17 ole täällä kaatunut kertaakaan kun sitä käytin 2 vuotta sitten pari kuukautta päivittäin.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-20
<DrGrov> Kylläpä E17n rakentaminen meni lentäen ja helpolla kunhan sai ensiksi tarvittavat depsit haettua
<czr_> windowsin paras ominaisuus eittamatta on siina et kaiken joutuu tekemaan klikkailemalla
<czr_> haluat ajaa paivityksia vahan eri koneisiin joita on 150?
<czr_> ei mitaan hataa, ota kengat kateen ja klikkaile lapi vaan
<czr_> helppoa kuin nakki
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl.
<czr_> windows - liikkuvan ihmisen valinta.
<snowfake> tosin saa olla aika idiootti ylläpitää 150 konetta ilman mitään keskitettyä hallintaa
<czr_> windowsille onkin niin monta toimivaa keskitettya hallintasysteemia
<snowfake> onhan noita
<czr_> sano nyt yksi joka toimis :-)
<tuhoojabotti> snowfake: Toimivia :O
<snowfake> no tästä on ilmeisen turha jatkaa ku lopputulos on jo päätetty :)
<snowfake> kerran ävhän katottu vierestä ku joku säätää ad:ta ensikertalaisena ja sit päätetty et paskaa homma ei voi koskaan toimia :)
<czr_> yllata meidat!
<snowfake> ei ubuntullekaa oo toimivaa. ellei sit pidä jotain omaa skriptihäsmäkäää "toimivana" :)
<czr_> no ei, olen valitettavasti joutu korjaamaan kasipelin GC:ta aika useasti
<czr_> ei kyse ole siita
<snowfake> ja looppailee koneet ja ajaa jokaiselle apt-gettiä :>
<czr_> snowfake, nimenomaan
<czr_> mut sen pystyy tekemaan
<czr_> ja siita saa just sellaisen kuin itse haluaa.
<czr_> tai jaksaa.
<czr_> tai osaa :-).
<snowfake> varmaan aika perus windows-maailmassa on ensin group policeilla muuttaa päivitysasetukset + serveri
<snowfake> sitten pienemmässä viritelmässä wussilla päivättää, suuremmissa sccm:llä
<czr_> err. mut sa puhut nyt softanpaivityksista
<snowfake> mistä sit puhuttiin
<czr_> GP:tkin on rajallisia sit loppupeleissa.
<czr_> keskitetysta hallinnasta?
<czr_> kai nyt jotain muutakin pitaa hallita kuin paivityksia?
<snowfake> no ad+sccm:llä onnistunee kaikki mitä haluaa
<czr_> kun gc ei toimi?
<czr_> onnistuu tosi hyvin ja kivuttomasti :-)
<czr_> tai jos kerberos on splitissa
<czr_> multidomainissa yms
<snowfake> niin tai jos on sähköt pois
<snowfake> ei mee mikää päivitys
<snowfake> oli käyttis mikä tahansa
<czr_> meinaat et domainin split on sama asia kuin sahkot pois?
<czr_> (windowsissa toki onkin)
<snowfake> noo, emmä kyllä tiedä tosta splitistä
<snowfake> mut kai minkä tahansa systeemin saa särki?
<czr_> uh, luulin et taa on OT. sry
<czr> hei sanokaas, onko kellaan gnucashiin tiliakarttoja yms tasetietoja suomalaisen pienen oyn kayttoon?
<czr> tai onko tiedossa et onko moisia koskaan ollutkaan
<tale> czr: Entä http://helineva.net/tilitin/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/L542Fh -> Tilitin
<czr> hmm. toihan nayttaa enemman kuin sopivalta ehka
<czr> vilkaisen, kiitos :-)
<czr> onko tiedossa ketaan joka sita kayttais oikeassa elamassa?
<tale> czr: Kyllä Tilitintä käytetään.
<czr> tale kaytatko itse?
<tale> Minulle on kirjanpitäjä selittänyt, ettei gnucash kelpaa yrityksen kirjanpitoon.
<czr> miksei?
<tale> czr: En, ostan kirjanpitofirmalta. Mutta Helinevan T-Lasku on käytössä.
<tale> czr: En osaa selittää, en ymmärrä kirjanpidosta mitään. Jos ymmärtäisin, käyttäisin ehkä tota Tilitintä niin säästäisin satasen kuukaudessa.
<czr> njuup
<czr> sita ma tassa katselenkin kun firma on "paussilla" niin ei viitti sita satasta oikein maksaa "ei mistaan".
<czr> enka toisaalta viitsi kokonaan paussille laittaa, se hankaloittaa taas pari muuta asiaa
<tale> czr: Sitten on vielä Tiny Booker, sekin suomalainen ohjelma.
<tale> http://tinybooker.org/index_fi.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UEIIyi -> Tinybooker kirjanpito
<czr> mnjoo. kiitoksia
<czr> toi edellinen nayttais olevan paremmin "elossa" ainakin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-21
<re-G> olettekos käyttäneet zfs:ää linuxissa root-partitiona
<tale> Onko Assemblyillä organisoitu GPG-avainten allekirjoitustilaisuutta?
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<tuhoojabotti> Siis Assembly Summer tapahtumassa? :P
<tale> Niin.
<Tm_T> en muista moista mainitun
<tuhoojabotti> Ehkä sun pitää kysyä !Assemblyllä.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tale> Suomessa taitaa heikosti yllä allekirjoitustilaisuuksia.
<tale> s/yllä/olla/
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä niillä tekee. :u
<inz> Rakentaa luottamuspilveä
<Tm_T> http://linux.fi/wiki/Gpg
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oJxIdw -> Gpg – Linux.fi
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Oli auki jo ennen ku kysyin ":D"
<tuhoojabotti> Eli siis joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Henkilötunniste
<mjr> aina voi organisoida itse jos nappaa
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<mjr> re-G, zfs linuxissa ei ole oikein se kauhean tuettu ratkaisu
<re-G> mjr: ei toki
<re-G> kiinnostaisi vain että missä määrin se toimii käytännössä
<trevil> olen täysin avuton tän järjestelmän kanssa ja kun yritän kopioida kuvia muistikortille saan ilmoituksen "Virhe kohteeseen ”Images” kopioinnissa Kohdetta voi vain lukea."
<trevil> kokeilin noita oikeuksia vaihtaa mutta ei apua.
<tale> trevil: Kerro tarkemmin miten yrität kopioda.
<trevil> vetämällä ikkunasta toiseen
<tale> trevil: Tuo virheilmoitus kuulostaa kuin muistikortilla olisi kirjoitussuoja päällä.
<trevil> tarkastetaas...
<trevil> jep, microsd oli kirjoitussuojattu. tänks, tätä se on kun niska jumissa koittaa asioita.
<tale> trevil: Hyvä kun selvisi.
<hiskiboy> Saako ubuntun tekemään tekemään suspendin yhteydessä myhös hibernaten. Eli mennään suspendiin mutta tehdään hobernate kaiken varalta
<hiskiboy> jos sitten vaikka loppuisikin akku herätäänkin hibernatesta eikä suspendista
<re-G> öö
<re-G> jaa
<hiskiboy> saman minkä win7 tekee
<hiskiboy> suspendin yhteydes hibernate tiedoston
<re-G> juu tajusin
<hiskiboy> Kun nyt ubuntu on korjannut mun samsung n210: ssa heräämisen suspendista :-)
<hiskiboy> nyt sitä vois käyttääki
<Sysi> sen tais saaha jotenki scriptaamalla
<olli> Moi! Olisi pari kysymystä xubuntusta. 1. Onko xubuntuun olemassa pdf:n katseluohjelmaa. 2. Miten xubuntun profiilikuvaa, joka siis näkyy sisäänkirjautumisruudussa, voi vaihtaa?
<Sysi> xubuntussa on vakiona ohjelma jolla aukeaa pdf (sama ku ubuntussa)
<Sysi> tuosta profiilikuvasta en oo ihan varma, siihen oli vanha tapa joka meni vissiin rikki ku kirjautumisruutu päivitty
<olli> Sysi: ei ole ohjelmaa, antaa vaihtoehdoksi vain gimpin, joka on melko kömpelö
<Sysi> pitäis evince (asiakirjakatselin) löytyä, asenna jos ei ole
<mjr> joo gimp ei kyllä ole paras pdf-lukija :)
<mjr> vaikka hätätapauksessa onnistuu
<mjr> enpä tiiä xfce:stä, gnomessa on toi oikeassa yläkulmassa tunnuksen niminen nappi josta saa "omat tiedot" ja sieltä kuvan...
<olli> joo evinceä ei ollut, pistin asentumaan
<olli> mjr: oon ettiny jokapaikasta tommosta omat tiedot juttua, mutta ei löydy, ubuntussa se oli joo tollee yksinkertasesti, no ei toi nyt niin tärkeä juttu ole, kiitti tosta pdf vinkistä kuitenkin sysi
<re-G> nönnönnöö, kukas ois kova latex-guru
<VilleVicious> Mulla on käytössä ubuntu 11.4 ja mulla katoilee ääneet vähän väliä
<anacron> :(
<Iltsu> :(
<Iltsu> mitäs rautaa sulla siinä o?
<VilleVicious> tää on aikalailla  muinainen kone, 2.8GHz penatti 4 512 muistia emon(sis intergoidun äänikortin) mallia en muista paperit on purukoiden kämpillä
<Iltsu> niin
<bioterror> taitaa olla pulseaudio, vaihteeksi
<VilleVicious> useimmiten ääniä ei kuulu ollenkaan tai ne katkeaa vajaan minuutin jälkeen(esim youtube katsottaessa) eivätkä palaa toisinaan ei mitään häikkää
<VilleVicious_> sori, täst meni ruutu ylläettäen pimeäksi
<VilleVicious_> oisiko vinkkejä mistä lähteä tätä ääni pulmaa ratkomaan?
<Jupp3> VilleVicious_: Tiedä sitten johtuisko esim. pulseaudiosta
<Jupp3> En kyllä tiedä onks sen kans vielä nykyäänkin minkä verran ongelmia
<Jupp3> VilleVicious_: Mut yks mitä vois vilkaista, niin dmesg, et sanooko se mitään just sen jälkeen, kun äänet meni
<Jupp3> VilleVicious_: Sit voi kans vaikka lspci:llä katsoa mikä äänikortti siinä on, sillä voi olla parempi googletella vastausta kuin koneen tyypillä
<VilleVicious_> Jupp3: mistä löydän dmesg:in? mikä on lspci?
<Sysi> komentorivikomentoja
<Jupp3> terminal auki
<Jupp3> vai mikä se sitten suomeksi on :)
<VilleVicious_> lspci antaa äänikortiksi:Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<VilleVicious_> dmesg ulosti pitkän listan kamaa. mitäs mu pitäsisi sieltä etsiä?
<Echramath> Loppua, oletan.
<Echramath> Jos et pidä konetta tosi kauaa päällä siellä näkyy luultavasti edelleen bootin ilmoituksia.
<VilleVicious_> mä jouduin käynnistään konen uudestaan 23:03. äänet katosi aika lailla heti kun sen jälkeen niitä kokeilin
<Echramath> Joo, lopussa voisi olla "jotain".
<VilleVicious_> dmesgin Timestampit(?) on numeroitu 0.00000 alkaen viimeisin 25.344010
<Echramath> Oisko nuo sekunteja.
<Iltsu> nii meinasin kans et olis sekunttei käynnistymisest
<Echramath> Tyhjä arpa siis.
<VilleVicious_> silloin toi viimenen on kyllä ennen äänten  äänten kaatumista
<Iltsu> VilleVicious_, aja lshw, sit kopioit siitä paste.ubuntu.comiin mitä se huutelee äänilaitteist
<VilleVicious_> koitin pulseaudio -k käskyllä niin sain äänet backiin sen verran että toisen puolen kaiutin testistä tuli ääni, mut kun kokeili toista puolta ei mitään, esiä edes sitä jonka sai kuultua
<Iltsu> nii eli pulseaudioha siinä sitte o syylline
<VilleVicious_> lshw pritntti :http://paste.ubuntu.com/649509/
<VilleVicious_> mitäs tolle pulseaudiolle kannataisi rythyä tekemään?
<Echramath> Ei se ainakaan pakollinen ole.
<VilleVicious_> miten mä pääsen siitä eroon ja miten saan äänet toimimaan ilman sitä?
<Echramath> Itse ainakin uninstalloin sen ihan paketinhallinnasta kun se ei tykännyt äänipiiristäni lainkaan.
<Echramath> Se haluaa poistaa tietysti sen ubuntu-desktop-metapaketin, mutta se ei haittaa elämää.
<Iltsu> mikäs tos pulseaudios on se siisti juttu et kui se on haluttu ymppää mukaa?
<Echramath> Se osaa vissiin kaikenlaisia temppuja joita muissa systeemeissä on pidetty itsestäänselvyyksinä.
<Echramath> Kuten sovelluskohtaiset volyymit.
<VilleVicious_> ubuntu-desktop-metapaketti, mitä se pitää sisällään?
<Echramath> Ei mitään oikeasti, kun se on metapaketti, mutta kaiken, koska se on metapaketti.
<VilleVicious_> mut en jää kaipaan sitä?
<VilleVicious_> poistetaan pulseaudia ja paketit jotka se ehdottaa samalla paistettaviksi ml ubuntu-desktop joka sanoo että saataa haitata päivityksiä?
<Echramath> Siinä vaiheessa kun päivittää jakelua tuoreempaan se kannattaa asentaa takaisin.
<Echramath> Silloin se voi jopa toimia.
<VilleVicious_> ok, koitan muistaa
<VilleVicious_> mulla ei ole ääntä laisinkaan
<VilleVicious_> tartteeko mun käynnistää kone uudestaan että se tajuaa äänitilanteen muuttuneen?
<Iltsu> se vois auttaa
<Echramath> Se voi olla ainakin helpompi tapa kuin keksiä mitä kaikkia osia pitäisi uudelleenkäynnistää.
<VilleVicious_> ok, palaan pian
<Jupp3> VilleVicious_: Lähinnä se, että jos asennat ubuntu-desktop paketin, niin siinä paketissa ei ole itsessään mitään, mutta vatii "perusasennukseen" kuuluvat paketit. Lähinnä helppo keino asentaa monta pakettia kerralla
<Jupp3> Hyvä ajoitus :)
<VilleVicious> lupaava alku (sisäänkirjautumis äänet), mut sit karahti 25 sekuntia ekaan youtube videoon
<VilleVicious> eikä vlc:llä cd:ltäkään mitään
<VilleVicious> paltaan asiaan ensiviikolla, kun mulla on taas aikaa näprätä koneen kanssa
<VilleVicious> hyvää yötä ja kiitos avusta
<Iltsu> yötyöt
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-22
<saintlm> mikäs mahtaa konees olla ku täyttää ite itteään??
<Wompatti> Osaisiko joku sanoa, miksei komento 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme Adwaita' tee mitään?
<Wompatti> Jaahas, piti pistää eteen dbus-launch
<hiskiboy> Mitä vittua!!! Miks mulla katoaa koko verkkoyhteys kuvake jos mä laitan mun Samsung n210 Notebookiin sim kortin?
<tuhoojabotti> Siisti kieles.
<hiskiboy> Ok :-(
<hiskiboy> Sorry
<hiskiboy> Mitä ihmettä!!! Miks mulla katoaa koko verkkoyhteys kuvake jos mä laitan mun Samsung n210 Notebookiin sim kortin? :-)
<tale> hiskiboy: Sammuiko nm-applet prosessi, vai katosiko vaan se kuvake?
<Mkaysi> hiskiboy: alt+f2 "nm-applet --replace"
<hiskiboy> em tiä kun pitää aina bootata kone kun sim kortin paikka on akun alla
<hiskiboy> ok koita
<hiskiboy> jaahas kuiha ton error viestin sais tänne koneelle :-O
<tuhoojabotti> ?
<hiskiboy> keskju@wwjd-linux:~$ nm-applet --replace
<hiskiboy> ** Message: <info>  No keyring secrets found for Saunalahti Postpaid (2G)/gsm; asking user.
<hiskiboy> **
<hiskiboy> ERROR:applet-device-gsm.c:811:gsm_get_secrets: assertion failed: (info)
<hiskiboy> Keskeytetty
<tuhoojabotti> Se on bugi
<hiskiboy> mutta mitä tolle tehdä?
<tuhoojabotti> No se löyty jo bug träkkeristä
<tuhoojabotti> Kai
<tuhoojabotti> Odotella korjausta? :D
<tale> hiskiboy: Kato bugiraportin keskustelusta mitä sille voi tehdä.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei paljoo löytyny kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en mä ookkaa pro googlaaja.
<hiskiboy> toi sisänen motukka on ennenki löytynyt, mutta toimii vaan jos sitä sattu hyvittamaan
<hiskiboy> ootas mis ne bigoraportit olikaan
<tuhoojabotti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/779554
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 779554 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "intermittent connection issues with GSM modem" [Undecided,New]
<tuhoojabotti> Tuo kai
<hiskiboy> Kiitos tuhoojabotti :-)
<tuhoojabotti> np
<hiskiboy> en tiä auttaako täysin vaikka toi virhe korjaantuis... Mullei toi sisänen motukka oo tykönny oikeen yhdistää koskaa ubuntus kunnolla
<hiskiboy> jos vauhdissa pistää kortin koneeseen niin sitten kyö voi säkällä joskus yhdistää
<hiskiboy> ei viitti tehä sitä ettei motukka vaurioidu
<tuhoojabotti> Noi mokkulat on vissii vähän tuuripeliä.
<tuhoojabotti> Oma usb-mökyläni on toimannu ihan plug'n'play.
<hiskiboy> Juu mullaki mokkulat ja luurit toimii PnP mutta ei toi sisänen motukka
<hiskiboy> jotai mokkulaa varten piti päivittää se hmm joku
<hiskiboy> mut seki tavallaan pelitti
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<hiskiboy> joku et se osas kadottaa ton cd aseman ja mennä motukka tilaan asennus tilasta
<hiskiboy> ei mua silti huvittais tökätä lisälaitetta läppäriin jotta netti toimii kun olen nimenomaan kattonu et täs on sisänen motukka
<hiskiboy> jos koittais mitä toi ppa versio network manageriosta tekis :-)
<czr_> maksaiskohan ihmiset 300e mokkulasta joka toimis luotettavasti linuxissa.
<Iltsu> itel tars keksii joku hyvä wlan-tukiasema
<teamahma> Miten saan määritettyä prosessin avautumaan tai sulkeutumaan kun käynnistän tietokoneen? Siis ei "käynnistettävät ohjelmat"
<tuhoojabotti> crontabiin ät boot
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<tuhoojabotti> sulkeutumaan kun avaat koneen, kuulostaa oudolt kyl.
<teamahma> tuhoojabotti: katos vaan =D siis kun haluaisin ettei jotkin prosessit käynnistyisi jotka nyt käynnistyvät.
<tuhoojabotti> Ahaa.
<teamahma> ei näy mitään
<tuhoojabotti> Joo tuskin ne siel on.
<ighea> czr_: zte blade maksaa sen ~100e
<ighea> taitaa olla halvempi mitä mokkulat keskimäärin vaikkei mikään datasiirtoihme olekaan
<ighea> mutta toimiipahan sentään wlan-tukiasemana tarpeen tullen
<ighea> puhelimeksi alunperin ostin, mutta ainuttakaan puhelua ei ole tullut soitettua... internets-hyppyporttina toimii mainiosti
<teamahma> tietääkö joku missä on "at boot prosessit" listattuna?
<teamahma> poistan käynnistys scriptin /etc/init.d kansiosta?
<teamahma> kokeilen
<teamahma> homma näytti toimivan noin =) laitoin kuitenkin srciptit talteen jos tulee jotakin ongelmia niin voi sitten lykätä ne tuonne kansioon
<Stockholm_Angel> TURN ON THE NEWS NOW huge explosion and attack in norway
<tuhoojabotti> Or 2!
<tale> Se räjähdys oli jo päivällä, eikä sitä tartte huutaa.
<Iltsu> miks ihmees joku ruottalaine tulee huutelee tommosta mun linux-kanavalle jotai 7 tuntii perässä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-23
<czr> ighea, et ilmeisesti oikein ymmartany kysymysta tai ilmaisin itseni huonosti :-)
<czr> ighea, sitapaitsi tuon saatavuus tulee olemaan ongelma kuitenkin
<anurag_> need help
<anurag_> with wifi setup on natty
<anurag_> has anyone here faced such a problem?
<Olotila> onko ubuntussa jokin konsti, joka automaattisesti hakee päivitykset ohjelmiin?
<Olotila> Opera ainakin kaipaa päivitystä, miten teen sen?
<cygnus011> terve. kymysys: wondershaper-komento ainoastaan sudon kanssa ja on hakemistossa /usr/sbin/wondershaper.. jotta saan sen toimimaan ilman sudoa, niin eikö pitäisi riittää, kun siirtää chown-komennolla oikeudet rootilta omalle käyttäjälle? tein, mutta silti herjaa "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted"
<ninnnu> taikasana jota tarvit on suid
<ninnnu> tarkempia ohjeita ei nyt pysty antaa
<cygnus011> muistelin väärin
<cygnus011> :)
<Olotila> minulla on kotikansio tai / täynnä
<Olotila> kovalevyllä on kyllä tilaa
<Olotila> miten saan lisää tilaa?
<Olotila> joo eli oma käyttäjätilin kotikansio on täynnä
<Olotila> kansio /home
<anacron> Olotila: onko sun kotikansio eri osiolla ja siks sieltä on tila lopussa?
<Olotila> en ole ihan varma, aika kummallinen tilanne
<Olotila> katson ominaisuuksista ...
<Olotila> en osaa näköjään ...
<Olotila> miten saan selville, missä tuo kotikansio on?
<tale> Olotila: komento df -hT
<Olotila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650572/
<tale> Olotila: Tuosta päätellen sinulla ei ole erillistä /home-osiota. Ja juuriosio on 86 % täynnä.
<Olotila> wubilla asentelin
<Olotila> ei näköjään tehnyt omaa osiota
<tale> Olotila: Jaa, no sitten.
<Olotila> miten lisään juuriosion tilaa?
<Olotila> tai miten korjaan tämän homman?
<Olotila> varaamatonta tilaa on paljon
<tale> Olotila: Siis miten korjaat sen wubin vai? En tiedä.
<tale> Olotila: No jos sulla on levyllä tilaa asenna isompaan levyosioon ubuntu.
<Olotila> mulla siis kernel panikoi
<Olotila> ja nyt yritän ratkoa
<tale> Olotila: Mutta eihän tossa df -hT tulosteesta päätellen vielä mikään Ubuntussa ole täynnä.
<Olotila> ennen paniikkia tuli home täyteen
<Olotila> tilaa siellä on vain 384MT
<tale> Olotila: Sanoitko jo aiemmin tosta kernel panicista?
<Olotila> tuolla ubuntukanavalla
<Olotila> sanoin
<tale> Olotila: Jollain muulla ubuntukanavalla kuin tällä?
<tale> Olotila: No oli miten oli, asenna ilman Wubia se Ubuntu ja pistä tarpeeksi levytilaa. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<Olotila> joo, #ubuntu
<Olotila> en haluais vielä luovuttaa
<Olotila> opin tässä samalla aika paljon
<Olotila> mieluummin yritän korjata, ja niin, että saan jonkin käsityksen, mitä olen tekemässä
<tale> Olotila: Ei tällä kanavalla tiedetä mitä muualla olet kirjoittanut. Sano tärkeät asiat jos haluat järkeviä vastauksia.
<Olotila> jep, ok
<tale> Olotila: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Olotila> "levynkäytön analysointi" sanoo, että kansio "ohto" on: Käyttö 100%; Koko 383,6Mt; Sisältö 50 kohdetta
<Olotila> miten voi olla näin?
<Olotila> levyllä on tilaa paljon, gigatavuittain
<Olotila> myös osioimatonta
<tale> Olotila: Minulla ei ole mitään tietoa.
<Olotila> tale: ok, ei se haittaa, ei minullakaan :)
<Olotila> miten saan lisätietoa tuosta "ohto" kansiosta
<tale> Olotila: Tossa wubiguidessa sanotaan miten virtuaalilevyjen kokoa muutetaan.
<Olotila> missä se on ja miten korjaan tilanpuutteen
<Olotila> mistä tiedän, että se on virtuaalilevy?
<tale> Olotila: Lue tota wubiguidea.
<Olotila> kiitos, ymmärrän nyt paremmin tuota wubia
<Olotila> luulin aiemmin, että lopputulos olisi sama wubilla tai puhtaalla asennuksella
<Olotila> tuon perusteella olen ollut väärässä
<Olotila> en täysin ymmärrä, miten tämä nyt toimii
<Olotila> onko windows tässä alla vai ei
<Olotila> olenko virtuaalikoneessa vai natiivina
<tale> Olotila: En tiedä wubista muuta kuin että Ubuntu toimii huonosti wubiasennuksena.
<Olotila> hmmm, pitää tutkia lisää
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> nyt alkoi kiinnostaa, miten saan siirrettyä tämän omalle levylleen tai osioille natiivina
<Olotila> kah, löytyy konsti
<Olotila> Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager
<Olotila> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu_installer%29
<Olotila> jaa eipä toimikkaan
<Olotila> tsah
<Olotila> nyt kässään tämän homman
<Olotila> asennan uudestaan ilman wubia
<hifi> skfin: voin tarjota saksipalvelua ubuntu.fi:n uudelle leiskalle
<skfin> Hmm?
<hifi> hötömölö ja css jos sitä ei ollut leikattu vielä
<Iltsu> tota tota
<Iltsu> vaihdoin mun nassikan uuteen koppaan ja löin emoon ton etutuulittimen ki
<Iltsu> minkäs nimisel ohjelmal sen kierrosnopeuksi ivois säädellä
<tale> Iltsu: Mitä googlettamalla jo löysit?
<Iltsu> en päässy googleen asti, ku jäin ihmettelee ku lmsensors sanoo ettei tuulettimet pyöri :P
<tale> Iltsu: Asensitko sen oikein? Se tutkimusscripti pitää ajaa jotta se toimis.
<Iltsu> aijuu
<Iltsu> tai siis, mul oli toi jo vanhastaa asennettuna
<tale> Iltsu: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Anturit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SUcMa7 -> Anturit – Porixi
<hifi> skfin: vai?
<Iltsu> tale, joo siis kyllä toi ihan tietonen oli kaikist sensoreista, ajoin silti kyl uusiks ja edellee sanoo et tuulettimet pyörii nollalla kierroksel
<tale> Iltsu: Sitten lm-sensors ei tunnista oikein kaikkia piirejä. Tai ehkä joku anturi on käyttämättä, siinä ei siis ole tuuletinta kiinni, ja sen takia se näyttää nollaa.
<tale> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kiWygR -> Fan Speed Control - ArchWiki
<Iltsu> joop
<Tm_T> hifi: #ubuntu-fi-tiimit mahdollisesti?
<hifi> yritän vältellä liikoja kanavia, joten en liity ellei ole tarvetta
<hifi> siksi yritin kysyä rivien välistä
<Tm_T> en valitettavasti osaa sen tarkemmin sanoa
<skfin> hifi: Siis mikä leikkaus, olen aavistuksen pihalla...
<hifi> https://skfin.viuhka.fi/rainmaker/ubuntu_suomi_uusi.png oletan että skfin.viuhka.fi viittaa sinuun
<skfin> Juu?
<skfin> Kuva on siellä, kyllä
<hifi> oletettavasti tiedät jotain asiasta?
<skfin> Joo, suurimmaksi osaksi tota järkkäillyt.
<hifi> eli onko leiska leikattu vai ei?
<hifi> vai tehtiinkö se suoraan ubuntu.comin leiskasta
<skfin> Ah.
<skfin> http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uCgeQu -> Etusivu | Ubuntu Suomi
<skfin> Toi oli screenshotti :P
<Iltsu> kappas, ei bioskaan kerro mitää tuulettimen kierroksist
<Iltsu> no ilmankos ei ubuntukaa :P
<hifi> skfin: vastasi kysymykseen, ei mitään, jatkakaa
<skfin> :)
<skfin> Mä en vaan tykkää jakaa tota linkkiä foorumeille, kun ei todellakaan tiedä mitä sotkua siellä on
<hifi> tuli shotti vastaan irkissä
<skfin> Hmm, missäpäin?
<skfin> Foorumeille ton postasin ton kuvan.
<hifi> no, lähtenyt kiertämään siis :)
<skfin> hifi: Missä se tuli vastaan siis?
<hifi> ircnetin #net.nyt
<skfin> Aha.
<skfin> Jännähkö.
<hifi> irkissä on kanavia, tuliko yllätyksenä? :p
<skfin> Ei vaan että 4h foorumeilta tonne kuvan matka
<hifi> klo 16:47  mainittu
<skfin> 13:45 julkastu
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-24
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/VLC-mediasoitin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cnvG7x -> Viikko 30 - VLC-mediasoitin | Viikon VALO
 * dimape is AFK for now
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-16
<paww>  /join #rf
<villevicious> Mä koitan asentaa mun Asus eee901:seen Ubuntu 12.04:sta mutta asennuksessa menee jokin reisille, sillä uudelleen käynnistettäessä se iskee tekstin "error: file not found" ja pyytä "grub rescue käskyä"
<villevicious> vika löytyi, BIOS yritti buuttaa pienemmältä levyasemalta jolla ei ollut mitään
<Aku506> 9/w 20
<Aku506> (Virhelyönti)
<skfin> Juu, käytät fiksua aliasta ;)
<tale> Kun pangoliniin asentaa paketin gnome-panel, saa Classic Gnomen valinnaksi istunnolle.
<re-G> unity on hyvä <3
<tale> Se on vanhan työpöydän näköinen, mutta yläpalkkiin ei saa lisättyä apletteja eikä pikakäynnistimiä.
<tale> Kaikki ohjeet joita luen väittää tuon toimivan. Missä siis vika?
<gildean> 12.04 oli imo eka jossa unity toimi suoraan hyvin, ei oo ees tarvinnu miettiä muita työpöytäistuntoja
<re-G> aiemmin en kyl ees koittanu
<jjo> tale: pidä alttia pohjassa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-17
<tale> jjo: Kiitos. Siis yläpalkkin ominaisuuksia Classic Gnomessa pääsee säätämään näppäilemällä Alt-Hiiren-oikea-painike.
<Mkaysi> tale: Eikö se paketti ole gnome-shell, josta tulee Klassinen Gnome?
<Mkaysi> Jos haluaa aidosti klassisen Gnomen, http://mate-desktop.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7MoylH -> MATE | The traditional desktop environment
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, millä pystyy ,estämään ettei jonkun ohjelman vikaantuessa resurssienvaraushirmuksi, tilanteen jossa muita ohjelmia on satunnaisesti tapettu?
<n1ko> lopettamalla paskan softan käytön ja laittamalla riittävästi muistia
<Mkaysi> kirvesAxe: Laita jotakin tiedostoon /etc/security/limits.conf .En muista mitä, mutta siellä on esimerkkejä
<jjo> Mkaysi: kai se gnome tulee riippuvuutena vaikka mitä paketteja asentamalla
<jjo> se varsinainen "klassinen gnome" taitaa tulla gnome-session-fallbackista
<Mkaysi> Ok
<jjo> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/22144465.jpg
<kirvesAxe> n1ko, toistaiseksi omaan käyttööni firefox on vaan se vähiten paska softa, ja vaihtoehtoja on kokeiltu :) ja miniläppäri on miniläppäri, ei laajennusmahdollisuudet oo loputtomat...
<n1ko> No virtuaalimuistia saa aika kasan, ja rammiakin sen 2-4GB noihin :)
<n1ko> luulis yhden selaimen pyörähtävän
<kirvesAxe> ei tähän saa tollasia märiä rammia :P
<n1ko> mihin ei saa?
<n1ko> jos kikkailee limitsin kanssa niin pitäs ajella sitä firefoxia eri käyttäjällä melkeen
<kirvesAxe> Asus Eee 900
<n1ko> hyvin menee
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-18
<kingi89> mikähän tää normaalikäyttäjällä (1000) pyörivä apt-get oikeen on, ja mistä sen saa pois?
<kingi89> omassa crontabissa ei oo mitään, ja ainoo jota keksisin äkkiseltään syyttää on byobu, mutten kyllä keksi miks se semmosta tekis
<gildean> kingi89: eiks byoubussa näy siinä palkissa että kuinka monta asentamatonta päivitystä löytyy jne?
<gildean> eli vois hyvinkin olla se
<kingi89> juu täytyy kattoa mitä tapahtuu jos ottaa päivitysilmotukset pois käytöstä.
<Droxtor> terve
<Droxtor> onko vpn palvelin vaikea luoda?
<Mkaysi> Onko Ubuntu palvelimen asennuksessa USB-tikulta mahdollista? Saan vain virhettä "Tietojen lukemisessa CD-levyltä ilmeni ongelmia."
<Mkaysi> Ja toinen kysymys, miksi näppäimistön asettelu tunnistaa Suomen Ruotsina?
<Mkaysi> Huomasin, että palvelimille on oma kanava #ubuntu-server ja kysyin nyt siellä. Ilmoitan, jos saan vastauksen.
<Aku506> Mksaysi: Suomalainen ja ruotsalainen näppäinasettelu on identtinen. (Taitaa olla ainoita maailmassa)
<Mkaysi> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+server+USB&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a#hl=fi&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=ubuntu+server+usb+install&revid=1002732151&sa=X&ei=s9UGULryAvP14QSK3tWKCQ&ved=0CJUBENUCKAE&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=d6e9af4e405fb09d&biw=928&bih=406
<Mkaysi> Ok, pidän tuon mielessä seuraavalla asennuksella :)
<Mkaysi> Minne käännösongelmat ilmoitetaan?
<Mkaysi> Ubuntu-palvelimen asennuksessa lukee "Käytä koko levyä ja tee LVM:n asetukset" takana toisessa lauseessa "Jos käytät vain osaa siitä, tai jos *lisääty* levyjä myöhemmin, voit kasvattaa loogisten taltioiden kokoja LVM-työkaluilla."
<Mkaysi> Kielipakettienasennusvalinnan jälkeen kohdassa "Ohjelmaalikoima" lukee "Tällä hetkellä vain Debianin peruskokoonpano on asennettuna." Eikö tässä pitäisi lukea Ubuntun?
<topyli> Mkaysi: minusta on hienoa että debian edes jossain mainitaan. tuohan voi sitä paitsi pitää paikkansakin :)
<topyli> vaan kaipa se kannattaisi korjata
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-19
<topyli> unity fedoralle: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0Mjc
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0arP0u -> [Phoronix] Ubuntu's Unity Desktop Comes To Fedora 17
<kakeman> onko mahiksia saada virtuaaliubuntuun > opengl2.1
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-20
<kakeman> opengl 2.1 <
<kakeman> hostissa 3.3
<n1ko> kakeman: tuo on enemmänkin virtualisointisoftan ongelma
<n1ko> eikä ubuntun ja paljolti kiinni siitä mikä alustakin sulla hostissa on
<n1ko> mutta tuolla speksillä voi vastata että on. Jos ei muuten niin xenin pcie passtroughlla :)
<nevorisio> tyhmä ja idiootti kysymys: mutta onko mitenkään mahdollista katsoa esim. mtv3 kanavan ohjelmia netistä ubuntulla?
<nevorisio> vai pittääkö mun aina sitä varten käynnistää toi toinen puoli koneesta
<n1ko> o
<n1ko> esim iptv:llä :)
<n1ko> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<n1ko> mutta tää varmaan oli se mitä halusit
<nevorisio> sitten, nyt joku vois tulla vääntään ton mulle rautalangasta
<nevorisio> vaatii aina sen silverlighti(mikälieonkaan)
<Lasse-> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo#Videoiden_katselu_Lanchy-selainlaajennoksen_avulla Katsoitko tuota?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<Lasse-> Saisi tuo MTV3 lopettaa tuon pelleilynsä.
<ath> Ei sitä ole pakko katsoa ;)
<Iltsu> kui komiaa ois saada Hulu tms Suomeen
<Iltsu> ja sit jos sais vielä noi tv-kanavat lopettaa ton pelleilyn et jokasel on oma palvelu
<n1ko> Iltsu: elisalla että soneralla on vuokraamot. ja cdonilla. ja eikös appleltakin saa ostettua?
<Lasse-> ath: En minä katsokkaan.
<n1ko> noissa hulu yms on sama ongelma vaan kuin spotifyssä
<n1ko> niissä ei kuitenkaan ole kaikkea
<n1ko> ja esim hululla taisi laatukin olla aika heikkoa
<n1ko> netlflixiltä tais saada 1080:tä järkevällä bitratella
<jjo__> applen valikoimat on kyl aika heikot suomessa
<n1ko> ja kolmella ekalla huono käytettävyys, kalliit hinnat ja heikko laatu
<jjo> ei ne applenkaan hinnat ihan halvoilta tunnu, mut en ole kyl vertaillut
<n1ko> joo, apple on kallis myös
<n1ko> maksuformaattihan pitäs olla tollanenku netflix,hulu yms eikä per kontentti
<nevorisio> no en mää sillä tota maikkarin palveluu tahtois, muttako toi mun laajakaistan tarjoaja tarjoo 4 leffaa kuussa "ilmatteeks" ja niillä on se sama f*#¤%@ ohjelma käytössä
<n1ko> per kontentti hinnottelu on aina ihan liian kallis
<czr> pienillä voluumeillä on vaikea neuvotella mitään muuta hinnoittelua
<n1ko> eipä applen volyymit kauheen pieniä taida olla
<czr> tarkoitinkin noita suomalaisia
<nevorisio> ja kohta lentää läppäri jokeen
<n1ko> czr: no se
<n1ko> czr: ja sitten ihmetellään ku ihmiset warettaa
<n1ko> mainosrahoitteinen mallikin toimis varmasti melkoisen hyvin
<czr> aika moni kaveripiiristä on kyl ollu ihan tyytyväinen netflixiin, mut ei se jokaisen osalta waretusta poista
<n1ko> joo,sama ongelma tosiaan kuin spotifyssä
<n1ko> ja netflixiin ei taida tv-sarjat tulla tv airing vauhtia kuitenkaan niin tuoreusongelma siihen lisäksi
<czr> aika pitkälle toi waretus on omantunnon kysymys toki
<n1ko> tjoo, ei mulla oo ollut hirveitä tunnon tuskia warettaa musaa kun tuen artisia käymällä keikoilla ja ostamalla krääsää. Varmasti menee enemmän artistin taskuun
<n1ko> ja enemmän kuin et kuuntelisin spotifystä :)
<czr> itse olen pyrkiny ostamaan levyt kyl aina jos on ollu kuunneltava levy
<n1ko> lp+lossless digiformaatti on tosin yleistymässä kivasti
<n1ko> se on bueno
<n1ko> cd:t on vähän turhia
<czr> tosin nykyään aika hyvin kyl voi kuunnella levyn youtubesta etukäteen ettei tarvi sikaa säkissä yms
<n1ko> juu
<czr> itse tykkään cd:eistä
<n1ko> tai just spotifystä ilmasella tilillä
<nevorisio> menee kohta tääkin röökilakko hukkaan
<czr> lossless digitalit maksaa kuitenkin aina enemmän kuin cd
<n1ko> czr: miks?
<n1ko> jaa, no tuo on taas keinotekoinen ongelma
<czr> no, se ei ole minun aiheuttama ongelma, joten ihan konkreettinen se on mulle :-)
<n1ko> luovutin pari vuot sitten viimisetkin cd:t pois kun olivat keränneet hyvän pölyn pinnalle
<n1ko> ja jos niitä ostaiskin niin ekana tulis ripattua koneelle
<n1ko> onneks drm:stä on pitkälti noissa ostetuissa digiformaateissa päästy eroon
<czr> enpä cd:ltä mitään kuuntele, rippaan koneelle ja siirrän pois pölyttymästä
<jjo> no, minäkin kyl luovuin cd-soittimesta viime vuonna
<jjo> vinyylisoitin toki on edelleen ja sit striimeri hoitaa digipuolen
<n1ko> joo,vinyyli+digi mullakin visioissa
<n1ko> vinyylisoitinta ei oo viel raaskinut vaan hankkia
<nevorisio> hmh
<nevorisio> ei ketää nörde tahtois tulla bisse palkalla tekeen ton mitä tossa lukee=
<nevorisio> sikäli, että toimiiko se lts 12.04 versioss?
<kakeman> n1ko: kuulostaa järeeltä
<Lasse-> Hyvä tuki ZTE Bladelle yhteisöltä, kun nyt Android 4.1 porttaus jo ulkona, joskin aika pahasti keskeneräinen.
<Iltsu> n1ko, no ei oo tosiaa sama juttu ku Hulu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-16
<Raveni> Onko mitään simppeliä tapaa tehdä seuraavaa eli yksi kovalevy johon asennettu ubuntu ja windows7 jolla ollut käytössä  c ja d osiot sekä se seiskan tekemä 100Mt osio... Haluaisin tuon tilan ubuntun käyttöön eli windows pois...
<Aku506-> Gpartedilla onnistuu.
<Raveni> Eli deletoi nuo asemat ja liittää tyhjän tilan tuohon ubuntuun tms...
<Aku506-> Jep
<Raveni> Millainen mahdollisuus tuossa on että menee koko levy uusiksi? Mites tuo käynnistin kun siinä on myös windows?
<Aku506-> Voi olla, ettet voi liittää niitä samaksi osioksi, mutta sitten teet vaan kaksi erillistä osiota Ubuntulle
<Aku506-> Ei pitäisi käydä, kunhan katsot huolellisesti mitkä osiot tyhjennät
<Aku506-> Käynnistimestä ei tietääkseni tarvitse murehtia.
<Raveni> Pystyykö koti kansiota siirtämään tuolle isommalle osiolle? Jos se on suojattu?
<Aku506> Ei tule mieleen mitään mikä estäisi.
<Aku506> (Ja seuraavan Ubuntun mahdollisen uudelleenasennuksen yhteydessä voit sitten yhdistää ne osiot yhteen)
<Aku506> (Osioita näet voi laajentaa vain oikealle, ei vasemmalle)
<Aku506> Mutta poistat ne Windowsin osiot, ja teet tilalle yhden ext3-osion.
<Aku506> Mutta älä poista swap-osiota, jos ja kun sellainen on. Jätä se ja Ubuntun osio(t)
<Raveni> Ok :) Kiitokset avusta, kyl se täst lähtee...
<Aku506> Ei se loppuen lopuksi vaikeaa ole, kunhan tekee homman ajan kanssa ja varmistaa kaiken kolmesti.
<Aku506> (Ja varmuuskopiot olisi hyvä ottaa ihan varmuudeksi)
<Raveni> Ne on onneksi oletuksena :)
<Sysi> Aku506: kyllä osiota voi laajentaa mihin suuntaan haluaa, alkupäähän levyä voi vaan olla hitaampi
<Raveni> Sysi: "If your Linux installation lives on the extended partition (see HowtoPartition/OperatingSystemsAndPartitions), you will not be able to expand the main Linux partition into the space created by deleting the Windows partition."
<Raveni> Tuollaisen löysin?
<Sysi> hieman eri asia, tuolloinkin pystyisi sen saman loogisen osion sisällä liikuttamaan mihin haluaa
<helpme> iltaa. kuis tän 10.4 debsun pääkäyttäjän passun sais resetoitua guestina? eli passu laitettu vähän maistissa jne... ;)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-17
<ailakki59> Heips, saako täällä apua lubuntuun?
<ailakki59> On vissiin vähän hiljainen kanava.
<ninnnu> Ihmiset odottaa sitä varsinaista kysymystä
<ailakki59> Okei! Elikkäs koneella lubuntu extra life extension, ja kyselisin että onko kokemusta prepaid mokkuloista, että mahtaako saada toimimaan linuxissa ylipäätään.
<ninnnu> riippuu mokkulasta, mutta kyl ne on aika naks-naks-toimii
<ninnnu> Mulla on joku saunalahdelta saatu huawei, en ny uskalla sanoa tarkkaa mallia, mutta on toiminu ihan ok
<ailakki59> okei! oliko kivutonta löytää paketit?
<ninnnu> ei tarvinnu paketteja
<ailakki59> kiva!
<anacron> se prepaid ei sinänsä muuta mielestäni asiaa mitenkään
<ninnnu> jos sulla on NetworkManager (en tiiä onko Lubuntussa se vai joku wicd) niin sen takaa löytyy sellane opashärvö johon klikkailee että missä asut, kenen liittymä ja liittymätyyppi
<ninnnu> ja sit sulla on yhteys
<ailakki59> kiitoksia, nyt sitä uskaltaa ostaa mokkulan
<ighea_> ja jos haluaa oikein varmanpäälle pelata
<ighea_> niin Asuksella on semmonen ufotorni, johon yhdistetään ethernetillä :P
<shanttu> fsck.vfat: FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ? 1) Use first FAT 2) Use second FAT. Mitäs tuohon nyt sanotaan?
<tale> shanttu: Pitää arvata kummassa taulussa on oikea tieto.
<shanttu> kolikon heittoon. mitä jos menee väärin?
<tale> shanttu: Ehkä häviää tiedostoja.
<shanttu> Kissa ja äiti säilyvät kuitenkin hengissä
<elias_a> Kissa ja sen äiti vai kissa ja sun äiti?
<shanttu> kissani ja äitini
<elias_a> Kannattaa tehdä siitä levystä matalan tason kopio ennen valintaa.
<shanttu> meni jo. mp3-soitin kyseessä. kaiken saa takas jos on ongelmia
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-18
<paasi> moe
<paasi> hei onko täällä rutorrentin käyttäji'
<zacura_> paasi: on
<paasi> toisel kanaval möykkään jo mut ongelmana nuo pluginni
<paasi> t
<paasi> pitäs saada semmone ylävalikko
<paasi> :)
<paasi> suoratoisto vlc + files + jne
<zacura> ok, en ois siihen osannutkaan auttaa :)
<paasi> hei
<paasi> mie hukkasin printerin sambasta
<paasi> missä kansios se o
<paasi> ei löööy y
<Ya_Yagi> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch10.html
<Hejkki_> moro, mullon mysql-kannassa otsikko "fulltext" joka tuottaa ongelmia. mysql-clientti ei suostu ulostamaan niitä. select fulltext from joku; antaa virheen
<Hejkki_> kun tuo nimi on row:n nimenä ja myöskin tuota käytetään muuhun käyttöön mysql:ssä yleisesti
<Hejkki_> millä voin valita tuon fulltext-nimisen row:n sisällön
<Hejkki_> aina kysyn ja sit hoksaanki ite :D select joku.fulltext from joku; Jees
<Pekha> https://www.telewell.fi/fi/tuote/3g4glte-tuotteet/TW-LTE4G/tw-lte-4g3g-modeemi ...heittäkääs mielipiteenne, tuleeko toimimaan Ubuntussa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dnvKz7 -> Telewell - TW-LTE 4G/3G -modeemi
<Iltsu> ei oo mielipidekysymys!
<Iltsu> mut veikkaisin ettei toimi
<Pekha> Onkos telewellin kanssa ollu ongelmia
<Iltsu> no tos ei eriksee mainita et toimis
<ninnnu> pitäs tietää että mikä toi laite ihan oikeesti on, koska Telewell on nimeää uudelleen jonkun muun valmistamaa tuotetta
<Aku506> Harvemmin mainitaan
<mjr> yleensä noi tikut toimivat joko suorilta tai _melko_ vähäisellä säädöllä, mutta ei voi mennä vannomaan yksittäistapauksessa
<mjr> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1305.3/01378.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0QXtpd -> Linux-Kernel Archive: [44/94] usb: option: Add Telewell TW-LTE 4G
<mjr> tuolla on lisätty kernelin usb-option -ajurille tunniste tolle vehkeelle
<mjr> http://www.spinics.net/lists/stable/msg13480.html tuolla samaa myöhemmin, onkohan se päätynyt jossain vaiheessa peruskerneliin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kC70Jw -> [005/141] usb: option: Add Telewell TW-LTE 4G -- Linux Stable Kernel
<mjr> saattaa joutua säätämään hieman jos ei ole
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, toimiiks nynybuntujen liveboot-usbtikut sekä pc- että mäkkiraudalla?
<kirvesAxe> *nyky
<Raveni> Käyttääkös joku jotain online backup softaa?
<Pekha> Ubuntu one?
<mjr> luulen että precise-kernelissä on toi TW-LTE tikun ID option-ajurissa modules.usbmap-tiedostoa tulkiten mutta en vanno
<Iltsu> kirvesAxe, eikai mäkit juurkaa raudaltaa sit eroo normi x86-64 -vehkeestä
<mjr> Iltsu, niissä ei oo pc-biosia vaan efi (ja mahdollisesti vielä mäkkieksoottinen versio siitä), joten samat boottijärjestelyt eivät suorilta toimi
<mjr> en tiedä sitten miten hyvin niitä tuetaan nykyään, mutta efi on kyllä tulevaisuutta pc-puolellakin
<Iltsu> aaaokei, tää oli uutta
<Iltsu> tai semmone asia etten ajatellu
<jjo> alkaa tuota efi-tukea hiljalleen olemaan. luulis että tuoreimmat versiot ainakin toimisivat.
<jjo> en tiosin tiedä saako secureboot olla päällä efi-koneissa, mut ainakin ilman sitä pitäisi toimia.
<Pekha> precise on sama ku uusin LTS?
<mjr> Pekha, joo
<Pekha> Se ei ainakaan pukahtanutkaan ku tikun kylkeen
<mjr> mjrauhal@t420s-4:/usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic$ zgrep LTE changelog.Debian.gz  * usb: option: Add Telewell TW-LTE 4G
<Iltsu> mä koitin läppäris tutustuu ton securebootin sielunelämään
<Iltsu> enkä saanu tikulta tulille
<mjr> mahdollista että network-manager ei ehkä tunnista sitä vaikka kerneli tunnistaiskin. (dmesg plugaamisen jälkeen saattaa kertoa relevantteja asioita tunnistaako kerneli)
<jjo> mun uudella työkoneella oli efi ja kyl siihen ainakin asentui linux tikulta
<Iltsu> mä en saanu sitä tikkuu näkyyn biosissa, pöytäkoneel toimi kivasti
<mjr> mäkeissä kai ainakin oli kans se joku bootcamp-yhteensopivuushärdelli millä voi bootata biosia haluavia käyttiksiä, sillä linuxejakin on kai ennenkin boottailtu jos ei natiivisti mene
<Raveni> Pekha: Tuota katselin mutta ymmärsin että ei suojaa tahattomalta deletoinnilta...
<Sysi> omppukoneet boottaa hyvin optiselta, usbilta vaatii vissiin pari ylimäärästä vaihetta
<Sysi> enkkuwikissä kerrotaan kyllä mitä
<Pekha> Raveni: Voisko semmosta suojaa saada jollain käyttäjäoikeuksilla
<mjr> optiselta boottaus onkin historiallisesti ihan oma asiansa bios-koneissakin :]
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-19
<Hejkki_> minä lopetin mokkuloitten käytön siihen kun ne ei toimi kerran kunnolla mikään
<Hejkki_> käytän wlan-jakoa kännykästä
<Hejkki_> saa samalla hinnalla 2 nettiä kun on känny joka osaa jakaa netin
<mjr> Nykyään samoin, ko töistä sai droidin dataliittymällä. Toimivuus kyl parempi ko tikulla.
<Hejkki_> jepa jee
<tale> Kotona jos on mokkula, kannattaa hankkia mokkulareititin. Sitten toimii hyvin ja vaivattomasti montakin tietokonetta samaan aikaan.
<Sysi> ei nekää erityisen toimivilta oo vaikuttanu
<Hejkki_> joo ei
<Hejkki_> android-puhelin reitittimeksi <3
<Sysi> aattelin ehdottaa sitä tädille..
<Hejkki_> hah, ompas mun espanjan taidot kasvaneet, ei tosin vielä oo kovin kehumista, mutta en kovin montaa sanaa tarkistanut sanakirjasta kun keskustelin vartin verran yhen tyypin kaa irkis
<Hejkki_> en silti pärjäis tosielämässä pelkällä espanjalla
<Hejkki_> tai mistä sen tietää jos ovat hyvin kärsivällisiä ja ymmärtäväisiä mun kielen takkuilulle :D
<Sysi> luet tarpeeksi espanjankielistä irkkiä ja kirjottelet vähän niin kohta sujuu ainaki se ihan hyvin
<Hejkki_> :>
<Hejkki_> oon koht puokl vuotta soittanu melkeen päivittäin soittanu espanjan kielistä musaa spotifystä
<ewalker> tietääkö kukaan kuin tuosta friends-dispatcher crashäämisestä pääsee eroon ?
<ewalker> 13.04 ja 64bit
<jjo> mä en taida käyttää sitä, niin sen kaatuilukaan ei ole ongelma
<ewalker> se taitaakin tulla tuon gwibber dependencynä...ei tarttis kuitenkaan käynnistyksessä kaatuilla.
<anacron> helou
<anacron> mulla on ongelma screen blankingin kanssa
<anacron> pitäis saada se siis pois
<anacron> kaikennäköstä oon kokeillu säätää googlen ohjeiden mukaan tuloksetta
<anacron> onko nyt niin että helpoin ja varmin keino olis toteuttaa se lisäämällä boottioptio jolla se estetään?
<Tekno__> mistä puhut
<anacron> "screensaver"
<anacron> ihan terminaalin puolella
<mjr> tarkoitat siis tekstikonsolia?
<Aku506> Säädät näytönsäästäjän asetuksista näytönsäästäjän pois.
<anacron> mjr: kyllä
<mjr> ilmiesesti setterm -blank
<anacron> kokeilin kyllä sitäkin eikä se toiminu
<anacron> pitää vielä kokeilla pyörittää tolla rpi:llä pelkkää konsolia eikä videota ja katsoa olisko näytössä joku oma ihme juttunsa tuohon, mutta vähän epäilen
<anacron> tää ongelma on nyt siis beaglebonella ja ubuntulla
<Sysi> jos xorgia käyttää niin xset dpms 0 0 0 vois toimia
<anacron> ei liity xorgiin tai X11:n mitenkään
<Sysi> video kuulosti vähän xorgilta vaan
<mjr> Ai beaglebone. Onkohan fb-konsolilla toi blankkaus sitten oma juttunsa.
<mjr> http://www.armadeus.com/wiki/index.php?title=FrameBuffer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/azRELt -> FrameBuffer - ArmadeusWiki
<mjr>  # echo -e '\033[9;X]' > /dev/tty1    (from serial console)
<mjr>  # echo -e '\033[9;X]'    (from framebuffer console)
<mjr> X=0
<anacron> jotain tollasia kokeilin kans, mutta en oo varma kokeilinko just noita
<anacron> pitää tarkistaa kun pääsee taas sen koneen äärelle kiits
<anacron> oliko ubuntussa defaulttina toi /etc/inittab
<anacron> debianissa joo, mutta kattelin mielestäni että tossa installaatiossa ei näyttänyt olevan
<Sysi> upstartin jälkeen ei oo tainnu olla
<anacron> eli mihin toi kannattais laittaa sen sijaan siis?
<anacron> upstart lienee hyvä hakusana
<Sysi> .bash_profile ?
<Sysi> upstartin inittejäki on kyllä aika triviaali lisätä
<Sysi> ohje suosittaa /etc/rc.localia kyllä, onkohan se nykyään linkki /etc/rc.d/rc.localiin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-20
<pezcosmico> hola.
<sippis> o.O
<pezcosmico> hi, someone can help me with a problem in ubuntu 12.03
<pezcosmico> sorry, 12.04
<pezcosmico> :)
<pezcosmico>  installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the speakers don't work. Before I had 13.04 without problems about sounds.
<pezcosmico> I re install ubuntu 12.04 and update, and also no sound, only by headphones. Also I tried by Ubuntu Live and doesn't work.
<pezcosmico> I tried alsamixer, and the sound it's high. and looks like no problem all the configuration, but not are sound by speakers.
<pezcosmico> Hallo!!
<Tm_T> pezcosmico: hi, this is finnish channel, for international ubuntu support see #ubuntu
<Tm_T> also
<Tm_T> !es | pezcosmico
<lubotu3> pezcosmico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Raveni> Osaakos joku sanoa että mikä on ongelmana kun dejadup sekä back in time herjaa ".../.config/nautilus-actions" varmuus kopiointi ei onnistunut tuo back in time pysähtyy tuohon...
<Raveni> Itse asiassa voiko ongelma liittyä siihen että vaihdoin tietokoneen nimen kun tuli asennus vaiheessa valittua hieman hölmö
<Raveni> Okei näköjään oikeuksista kiinni... Olikin helppo korjata... Kiitokset avusta ;)
<pesasa> Eipä kestä. :-)
<Kilpuri> Miten se koneen nimi vaihdetaan?
<jjo> komentoriviltä onnistunee komennolla hostname
<jjo> onnistuu se ihan tekstieditorillakin, mutta siinä pitää olla tarkkana
<jjo> koneen nimi on tiedostossa /etc/hostname, mutta samaan aikaan pitää vaihtaa koneen nimi myös tiedostosta /etc/hosts
<Raveni> Open a terminal window.
<Raveni> 2. Input the following command and hit Enter:
<Raveni> gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<Raveni> 3. When prompted, enter the administrator password and click the OK button.
<Raveni> 4. The hostname file will open, displaying the current computer name. Replace the current computer name with the desired new name.
<Raveni> 5. Click Save.
<Raveni> 6. Close all open windows and restart your system.
<Raveni> Noilla ohjeilla itse ainakin vaihdoin
<Kilpuri> joo. kiitos. pitää panna talteen.
<jjo> eiku niin, hostnamella nimi muuttuu vaan boottiin asti
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-21
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/SMS_Backup_plus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cvobVT -> 3x30 SMS Backup+ - Viikon VALO #134 | Viikon VALO
<tale> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<tale> Koskeeko tuo myös ubuntu-fi.org sivustoa?
<ninnnu> ei
<tale> ninnnu: Hyvä juttu, helpottava tieto. Kiitoksia.
<Nakkel> Löytyykö tosta ubuntun foorumeiden vuotolistaa mistää? Vois kiinnostaa mitä itellä on napsunu.
<Nakkel> Varsinkin jos se on ollu vain MD5+suola hashillä ni olisin kovin kiinnostunut tietämään mikä salasana mulla on ollu siellä. -____-;
<Kumiorava> https://www.kansalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/70 kai ootte kannattanu?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kcDHUc -> Järkeä tekijänoikeuslakiin - Kansalaisaloitepalvelu
<lauri__> saako täällä vinkua apua jos ei osaa?
<kirvesAxe> Ihan rauhassa saa vinkua, mutta suosittelisin kokeilemaan ensin asiallista kysymystä, voi olla enemmän apua siitä :)
<anacron> lauri__: kantsii vaan kysyä suoraan
<lauri__> Ei oikein onnistu noiden catalyst ajurien asentaminen, Radeon HD 7770 ja 13.04
<anacron> tuleeks jotain virhettä
<lauri__> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide <- tuon mukaan oon koittanu asentaa mutta ei toimi kun koittaa asentaa .deb paketit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nE2NX9 -> Ubuntu Raring Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<anacron> näyttää vähän säädöltä, onko joku syy miksi juuri noin asennat niitä
<anacron> nojoo ati näköjään näyttää tarjoavan vaan zippiä sivuillaan
<lauri__> miten muuten ne kannattaa asentaa?
<anacron> lauri__: ootko lukassu ton virallisen ohjeen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sVbYjK -> BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<lauri__> enpä tietenkään.
<anacron> kyll se varmaan kantsii siitä zipistä asentaa ni saa varmasti uusimmat
<lauri__> no katotaan miten käy, boottaanpa ensin
<anacron> mut kokeile tuolta tota manually installing catalyst kohdan ohjeilla
<lauri__> oon koittanu noita kaikkia, ei toimi
<lauri__> brb
<lauri__> tuota noin
<lauri__> mitenköhän saan ton kielen englanniksi tuolta terminalista
<keijo_> moi
<keijo_> miten saan ton panel 2 hienomaksi
<knome> keijo_, xfce4-panelilla et mitenkään; asenna cairo-dock pakettivarastoista
<knome> korjaan: xfce4-panelilla et voi saada siitä samanlaista kuin näyttämässäsi kuvassa
<keijo_> hyvä et puhut isänmaankieltä
<keijo_> :=)
<keijo_> nyt toi cairo asentu
<knome> sen enempää en osaa cairon kanssa auttaa; mulle riittää xfce:n oma paneeli
<knome> googlesta löytynee erilaisia tutoriaaleja, tai ehkä joku muu kanavalla osaa auttaa cairon muokkaamisen kanssa
<keijo_> thnx
<knome> halunnet kuitenkin poistaa xfcen "panel 2" -paneelin ennen kuin muita paneeleja asentelet
<keijo_> nyt sain ton cairon opengl toimimaan
<keijo_> pitäiskö toi panel 2 poistaa
<knome> muuten sulla on paneeli ja dock ruudun alareunassa - väittäisin että joudut tekemään sen ennemmin tai myöhmemin
<keijo_> tää xubuntu on ihan vitun kätevä
<keijo_> oon windows käyttäjä
<keijo_> onko toi K3B hyvä
<Myrtti> En ole maistanut
<knome> oho, Myrtti kertoi vitsin
<keijo_> :P
<keijo_> toimiiko xubuntu 64-bit intel
<knome> kunhan prosessori on 64-bittinen, toimii
<keijo_> mistä sen voi ladata
<tale> keijo_: Katso tämän kanavan otsikosta.
<keijo_> katoin xubuntun sivuista siel oli 64-bit amd
<tale> keijo_: Lataa se sitten.
<knome> keijo_, juuri se levykuva toimii myös intelillä
<keijo_> xubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<knome> jep.
<keijo_> miten saan sen asenettua windowsista usb:n kautta
<knome> !usb
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rJFReL -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<keijo_> lili ?
<keijo_> laitetaan 64-bit
<sippis> jos joku ei ole jostain kumman syystä vielä käynyt allekirjoittamassa Järkeä Tekijänoikeuslakiin kansalaisaloitetta niin nyt on korkea aika, keräysaikaa jäljellä vain tiistaihin! http://jarkea.fi
<keijo_> sanoo please use a kernel approtiate for youre CPU
<keijo_> x64
<keijo_> tarkoittaako tuo että minun kone ei tue 64 bittista
<Echramath> Mikäs kone se on?
<keijo_> hp nc2400
<Echramath> 32-bittinen Core Duo siinä näyttäis olevan.
<keijo_> fak
<keijo_> muuten ok kone
<jjo> no ei kai toi nyt mikään suuri ongelma ole?
<jjo> käyttää sit 32-bittistä
<keijo_> joo asenna uusiksi 3 kerta
<keijo_> tulee sählättyä aika paljon
<Echramath> Ilmaisia oppirahoja!
<keijo_> xfce on kiva
<jjo> mistä kukin sit tykkää
<keijo_> mulla on tos yksi thinkpad T61 14.1" näyttö rikki
<keijo_> mul on ongelma
<keijo_> en saa koko ruutua kun cairo-dock vie alhaalta tilaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-14
<sippis> win 4
<sippis> ei oo mahollista >.<
<czr_> pitää ainakin vapaamuotoista keskustelua yllä täällä, vaikka väkisten :-)
<Iltsu> tuuuks huutelee jotaa windows -propagandaa tänne!!!!111111
<Echramath> Vai viitattiinko tällä nyt siihen neljänteen voittoon...
<Mikaela> Pikaisen grepin mukaan alkaen 2014-07-01 on ollut win 1, win 26, win 21 ja nyt win 4.
<Mikaela> Ei kai tämä tullut kahdesti?
<czr_> hmm. ehkä se on joku side-channel tapa ilmoittaa tulevaisuudesta et kuka voittaa missäkin kisassa
<czr_> very covert.
<pesasa> Vielä kolme, niin pääsee lottoamaan.
<Iltsu> voiks kenoo pelata neljällä?
<Echramath> Voihan sitä.
<czr_> hei, sori vähän !OT, onko järkeä tehdä tilanallokointi/vapautus LVM:llä vai btrfs:llä nykyään?
<czr_> ajatuksena tehdä EC2-instanssi, mihin tarpeen mukaan sit vois dynaamisesti heittää lisää levytilaa per uusi EBS tai ottaa pois käyttämätöntä jotenkin kutistamalla tiedostojärjestelmää ja poistamalla kyseisen EBS:n
<czr_> mut tässä kohtaa EBS:n voi korvata "kovalevyllä", jos se ei sano mitään
<ighea_> aika rohkeeta käyttää btrfs:ä
<Mikaela> Minulla on ollut vain ext4.
<czr_> no, jos on ehdottaa tiedostojärjestelmää joka tukee online-shrinkkiä, niin olen pelkkänä korvana
<czr_> tietty voisin ehkä joustaa tuosta, mut se ois epäeleganttia
<ighea_> onhan se btrfs hyvä vaihtoehto jos ei pelkää niitä ominaisuuksia
<ighea_> ja balansoinnin ajelu yhtä mittaa ei haittaa
<czr_> evt, en osaa pelätä. ei ole vielä kilahtanu kertaakaan :---)
<czr_> no, tää tulis ftp-palvelimeksi mis on suht isoja könttejä dataa mut sit ku on siirrelty niin poistetaan
<czr_> en ole itse vielä btrfs:ää ajellut missään niin..
<czr_> tai no, olen, mut en oikeasti.
<ighea_> no kunhan pidät huolen ettei tila lopu
<czr_> se kilahtaa silloin?
<ighea_> ei toistaiseksi tykkää hirveästi jos vapaata tilaa on vähän tai se loppuu kokonaan
<ighea_> näyttää loppukäyttäjälle siltä, että koko levy lukittuu
<czr_> hmm. voi olla kyl ontelma
<czr_> ongelmakin
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Yakuake
<ighea_> siitä selviää kyllä suorittamalla vaan balansoinnin levylle kun tilaa taas on
<czr_> no, pitäis jotenkin luotettavasti saada toi tilanne kiinni vaan
<ighea_> mutta tapahtumavaiheessa ei ole niin kauhean jees
 * czr_ nods
<ighea_> itsekin käyttäisin btrfs:ä ihan simona jos tuo pikku vika olisi jo selätetty
<ighea_> täytyisi laittaa mitään turhia osiointitaulujakaan levyille kun btrfs vaan suoraan
<Mikaela> Mikä pikku vika?
<ighea_> epic fail vähäisen levytilan käsittelyssä
<ighea_> on kuulemma ihan ongelma CoW:ssa suunnittelutasolla
<Mikaela> Ok
<Iltsu> mist CoW on lyhenne?
<czr_> lehmä
<czr_> copy-on-write
<Iltsu> aaa
<czr_> ts, LehmÄ
<czr_> kopioi-kirjoittaessa varmaan ois suomenkielinen versio, konsepti mitä käytetään aika useasti tietorakenteiden kanssa puljatessa
<czr_> riippuu asiayhteydestä mitä tarkoittaa käytännössä sit
<czr_> hmm. ehkä kuitenkin kokeilen käyttää tuota. btrfs hiipii salakavalasti vähän kaikkialle (kuten docker)
<puhuri> virtuaalikoneiden kanssa leikkiessä btrfs:n kanssa cp --reflinks on kyllä aika kiva jos laukoo useamman identtisen virtuaalikoneen
<puhuri> ajonaikanen deduplikointi on aika kallis ainankin zfs:llä, mutta erämuotoisesti ajettuna voisi olla ihan kiva
<Iltsu> mun on pitäny nassi-koneeseen virittää joku virtualisointikäli mutten oo saanu aikaseks
<Iltsu> joku mis virtuaalit käynnistyy koneen mukana ja hallinta ois graaffinen, ei jaksas niit värkkäillä komentorivilt
<Iltsu> tarvii tutustuu aiheesee, tietty jos joku osaa potkasta oikeesee suuntaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-15
<tale> Iltsu: Proxmox. http://www.proxmox.com/fi/
<Iltsu> emmää siihen uutta käyttistä haluu asentaa
<puhuri> eikö virt-manager ole tarpeeksi graafinen?
<Iltsu> taitaa se olla
<Iltsu> ajelis sitä sit tarpeen mukaan ssh+xming -yhdistelmän läpi
<puhuri> sehän osaa putkittaa itsensä suoraan ssh:n yli, joten serverissä ei tarvitse olla mitään gui-osaa (qemu+ssh://server)
<puhuri> ei taivu ihan kaikkeen säätöön mitä voi tehdä, mutta perushommat (käynnistys/sammutus/levyt/muisti/prossut) onnistuu hyvin
<Iltsu> joo eiköhä se kotikäytös vältä ku vaa testailee juttuja
<Mikaela> Mikäköhän olisi oikea paikka kysellä http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt ?
<Tm_T> Mikaela: olikohan #ubuntu-mirrors sekä mirrors@ubuntu.com
<Mikaela> Ok, kiitos :)
<Mikaela> Taisin törmätä omalla puolellani olevaan kielimuuriin.
<Iltsu> hmm, tota virt-manageria ei ilmesest saa windowsille
<Iltsu> toimii kyl paremmi ku hyvi etä-x:n kaut
<puhuri> vinkkari-ihmisille konfasin xrdp:llä että voivat ottaa remote desktopin kautta niin ei tarvitse mitään softia asennella
<Iltsu> joooh, kyl tää kotikäytös toimii
<Iltsu> en kyl tiiä yhtää mitä virtualisoisin, mut ehkä semmone tilanne viel tulee :D
<ramio> hi this channel is for ubuntu discuess in general right ?
<Mikaela> ramio: Ubuntu support in Finnish.
<ramio> ah ok thank you ^^
<Mikaela> You might be interested in #ubuntu (Ubuntu support in English) or #ubuntu-offtopic (Offtopic discussion in English) or #ubuntu-fi-en (In English LoCo channel of Ubuntu Finland).
 * Mikaela will be away for some time now.
<ramio> ok and thanks for introding me for those channels ^^
<ramio> to*
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-18
<jj667> moro kellään hyviä ideoita saunlahden nettitikun käyttöön 14.04 64bit nimittäin modeswitchin jälkeen modeemi löytyy jne jne mutta kun yhdistämisen jälkeen heti menee poikki
<jj667> välähtää sekunnin verran että connected to roaming network
<pingpingviini> Morjes kaikille. Olen asentelemassa uutta Ubuntu-palvelinta ja törmäsin dorkaan ongelmaan.
<pingpingviini> Nimittäin sellaiseen, että terminaalissa kaikki skandimerkit menevät rikki järjestään.
<pingpingviini> Esimerkiksi apt-gettauksesta tulee tällaista tekstiä:
<pingpingviini> "Seuraavat ylimääräiset paketit on merkitty asennettaviksi:"
<pingpingviini> Localessa ilmeisesti jotain vikaa. Olen koettanut googlailla, mutta en oikein keksi miten tämän korjaisi.
<jjo> no, localeongelmahan tuo toki on
<pingpingviini> Terminaalina PuTTy Windows seiskasta.
<jjo> mikä puttyssä on merkistönä?
<pingpingviini> Puttyssä merkistönä on "ISO-8859-1:1998 (Latin-1, West Europe)"
<mjr> korjaa utf-8:ksi
<mjr> se on oletuskin nykyisissä puttyversioissa
<pingpingviini> Tänks. Tuo auttoi. Eli ei tarvitse säätää palvelimella mitään?
<mjr> ei
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-20
<javo_> hi the room
<javo> i'm looking for orientation. Not sure if this is the indicate place for that
<javo> i'm using 14.04, and after last installation of ubuntu base package, my device become crazy
<javo> no network, not identifying graphic card, no sound (sound for torpes) .... dunno how restore it
<Mikaela> javo: This is Finnish support channel in Finnish. You are probably looking for #ubuntu which is in English or #ubuntu-fi-en which is the English loco channel for Ubuntu Finland.
<javo> thank you, Mikaela
<javo> do dou think my questins will be well recived there?
<Mikaela> It's support channel, so they should be received there, but I am not sure what is orientation or what does it have to do with Ubuntu, but the other things look like support questions that should be there.
<javo> yes, thanks mikaela. I'm asking there now
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Gwenview
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Tails
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-14
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Onlyoffice
<Mikaela> Asensin kannettavalle takaisin Ubuntu (MATE) 15.04:n. Nyt kuitenkaan WLAN ei toimi, rfkill list sanoo http://sprunge.us/TSQZ mutta sitä ei ole estetty millään tavalla ja "rfkill unblock all" ei muuta mitään. nm-applet sanoo "Wifi ei ole käytössä" ja oikea klikkaus ja "Ota Wifi käyttöön" ei tee mitään. Jos taas oikeasti poistan WLANin näppäimistön näppäimestä nm-applet sanoo, että se on
<Mikaela> poistettu käytöstä laitteiston näppäimestä.
<Mikaela> Laite on Ralink RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe ja ajurina on inxin mukaan rt2800pci joka on toiminut aina ennen. Ehdotuksia?
<Mikaela> ja WLAN siis toimii Windows 10:llä samalla koneella
<keku> Hei, olis suorituskyky kysymys. Windows 7 vs Ubuntu 14.04.
<keku> Steamin kautta tulee pelattua csgo:ta, ja suorituskyky koneella tuntuu olevan parempi Windowssilla.
<keku> Johtuuko jostain säädöistä kenties, vai eikö vaan tue komponentteja yhtä hyvin ajurit tms.. ? Kellään kokemusta?
<tathhu> Mitä rautaa?
<tathhu> Saman kyl huomannu
<keku> intel i7 4970k, 2x 16GB kingston hyperx 1600MHz ja 760GTX
<tathhu> Nvidian uusimilla fps pysyy ~115 ilman droppeja
<keku> full reso high graffat windowssissa, ei tietoakaan että nykis yhtään mitään.
<tathhu> Wintöötillä sen 150 ->
<tathhu> Sama
<keku> linukassa fps on ihan ok, vähän heikompi, mutta esim rekyyli nollaantuu järkyttävän paljon hitaammin, sekä liike tuntuu tökkivältä
<keku> Vaikka fps on kuitenkin yli 200
<keku> pelattavuus tuntuu sellaselta 60fps
<tathhu> Joo ei mulla oo mitään tollasia
<keku> huomattavasti parani kyl ku vaihtoi nouveau:n nvidialle, mutta sekään ei auttanut tarpeeksi.
<keku> Ei haitannut vanhalla koneella kun ero windowssiin oli niin mitätön. Molemmat pätki :p Nyt kun taas vähän panosti osiin niin joutuu kyllä varmaan windowssin takas törkätä jos tätä ei saa toimimaan kunnolla.
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Aika jännä kyl
<tathhu> Dotassa Source2 tais tuoda huomattavan perf-parannuksen
<keku> Tää on muussa käytössä vaan niin paljon vikkelmäpi. Pelkkä reboot menee alle 10 sekuntiin :p
<keku> Windowsissa joutuu odotella toistakymmentä sekuntia, järkyttävää
<keku> Yhden artikkelin tossa ohimennen luin vanhemmilla komponenteilla ja win7/8 vs ubuntu 12.04 niin 20% parempi suorituskyky ubuntulla
<keku> Kiitos kuitenkin :/ Koitan katsoa jotain jos keksin..
<tathhu> Koita nvidian uusimpia ajureita ppa'sta
<tathhu> Voi olla et auttaa, ehkä ei
<keku> mul on
<tathhu> 352?
<tathhu> Emmä sit tiedä :D
<keku> varmistan nyt vielä
<keku> näemmä en käytä uusimpia täl hetkel. mul on 439.16 käytössä, mul on kyl 352.21 asennettu myös
<keku> kokeilempa vaihtaa jos auttas...
<keku> mahtaiskohan se hidastaa että täällä on näitä additional driversseja jokunen eri versio?
<tathhu> Tuskin, eihän ne kaikki käytössä ole
<keku> jep
<keku> mietin vaan kun winukassa tulee aina tehtyä 'clean' install, ettei jätä vanhoja roikkumaan
<keku> käyn kokeilee 352:lla.
<keku> so fsr näyttää hyvältä
<tathhu> Hjuva
<tathhu> Jos pelailis kans vähä
<keku> tathhu: tänks, lähti kuule tolla vaihdolla pelaa toistaseks ainaki hyvin.
<keku> pelattavuus ihan eri luokkaa. eipä fps pomppinu pätkääkään tosta 249:stä ku on lukittuna 250
<keku> eli toistaseks saa ubuntu jäädäkkin, ty ;)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Nettiradio
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-15
<Mikaela> :O
<Mikaela> Ongelma ratkaistu päivittämällä Windowsin puolella Insyde H20 BIOS versiosta F.35 versioon F.48. En ymmärrä miksi vanhempi versio ei enää toiminut Ubuntun kanssa, mutta olen kai iloinen jos tämä nyt toimii.
<tale> Eikö BIOS-päivityksiä vieläkään saa tehtyä ilman Windowsia? Tai DOS:ia?
<inz> vähän huonossa taitaa olla
<inz> oman lenovoni biosin kävin ainakin wintöötissä päivittämässä, että sain suspendin toimiin ubuntussa
<ansa> DOS = ilman käyttistä, ei kai sillä mitään väliä ole jos päivitys tehdään boottaamalla käyttiksettömään tilaan
<tale> ansa: Kyllä DOS on ihan käyttis, ainakin periaatteessa. Viimeksi kun BIOS-päivitystä tein käytin FreeDOS:ia.
<jjo> Oli mulla ainakin toissaemolevyssä jo erillinen biosinpäivitystila johon pystyi boottaamaan.
<pesasa> tale: "Periaatteessa". Jos ihan tarkkaan ottaen rupeaa miettimään käyttöjärjestelmältä vaadittavia ominaisuuksia, niin DOS jää kyllä vähän vajaaksi. :-)
<jjo> pesasa: nyt alkoi kiinnostaa mitä ovat nämä käyttöjärjestelmältä vaaditut ominaisuudet?
<ansa> tale, noo, käyttis tai ohjelmaan lataaja, miten tuon nyt ottaa :-P
<ansa> sitähän varmaan pystyisi paketoimaan noita bios-päivityksiä niin että päivitys löytyisi grub-valikosta
<pesasa> jjo: No lähinnä mikä tahansa palvelu, joita se antaa muille sovelluksille. Doshan ei tee oikein muuta kuin käynnistää muita ohjelmia ja antaa niidenmellastaa miten haluavat.
<Iltsu> eiks freedossille löydy kaikennäköst softaa
<Iltsu> en kyl keksi itelle yhtää sovellusta mis sitä käyttäs, pl. bios -päivitykset
<ansa> https://wiki.debian.org/DualBoot/FreeDOS
<pesasa> jjo: Täytyy toki sanoa, että en kyllä tiedä, mihin esim. FreeDOS on kehittynyt.
<ansa> mihin se oikein ois kehittynyt, jos päätehtävä on emuloida ms-dossia riittävästi
<tale> Katsoin just FreeDOS viimeksi muokattu 27. toukokuuta.
<tale> Ja sen boottilevyt autogeneroidaan kerran viikossa.
<ansa> http://www.freedos.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page#What_makes_FreeDOS_better.3F - no on ne näköjään tehny kaikenlaista
<pesasa> ansa: En tiedä. Ajattelin, että ms-dosin päivistä alkaa olla sen verran paljon aikaa, että kenties se "riittävästi" on saavutettu jo aikapäivää sitten ja menty pidemmälle.
<pesasa> Jep
<tale> Lienee käyttäjiä vielä, esimerkiksi jonkun työstölaitteen ohjaustietokone jossa tarvitaan DOS. Tai muuten vaan pitää olla kone jossa voi ajaa DOS-ohjelmia.
<ansa> The FreeDOS Kernel (DOS-C) must respond properly to all recognized DOS kernel interrupts. The de-facto standard reference for DOS interrupts is Ralf Brown's Interrupt List.
<ansa> "Ralf Brown's Interrupt List" siinä on kyllä nimi mitä en oo kuullut varmaan kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen
<Iltsu> :D
<jjo> no siis kyllähän dos tarjosi kevyttä abstraktiota rautaan ja sitä kautta palveluita
<Iltsu> mutjoo, kyllähä maailma on täys noita legacy -systeemeit viel
<jjo> ne pystyi ohittamaan sut triviaalisti jos niitä ei halunnut käyttää
<Iltsu> ja on varmaa viel pitkää tulevaisuudessaki
<Mikaela> Anteeksi, en seurannut kanavaa. Luin Ubuntu Wikistä, että HP ei edes näytä BIOS-päivityksiä, ellei ole Windowsilla ja ajattelin pääseväni helpommalla kun vain käynnistän Windowsin nyt kun se kerran on asennettuna.
<tale> Joo, tämän mukaan HP oikein yrittää tehdä Ubuntun käyttäjille kiusaa BIOS-jutuissa. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate#HP
<inz> Muistan joskus viä surffaaneeeni weppiä dossissa arachnella
<inz> saa tunteen ittensä vanhaks
<Mikaela> juuri tuon
<Mikaela> olenko se vain minä vai onko tämä linkki rikki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate#ASUSTeK
<tale> Mikaela: Kyllä minulla toimi. Sanoo Utilize EasyFlash.
<Mikaela> siis se EasyFlash linkki
<tale> Mikaela: Juu, se ei näytä johtavan toimivalle sivulle.
<Mikaela> jossa lukee jotakin?
<Mikaela> minulla siinä on vain palautelaatikko "Did this help you?"
<tale> Mikaela: Lukee siinä jotakin, mutta FAQ ja Feedback välissä, jossa arvaan pitäisi olla sivun sisältöä, ei ole mitään.
<Mikaela> ok
<tale> Ehkä tämä on uutuus, tee-se-itse usein kysytyt kysymykset. Saa mieleisiään vastauksia.
<Mikaela> :D
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Books
<kirvesAxe> 1[A[A
<tathhu> Kyllä mä kai ite pystyn päivittään HP'n biossin ilman windowsia
<tathhu> ... ehkä.
<tathhu> En muista. :D
<tathhu> */ignore
<ighea> kerro sitten meillekin miten se tehdään modernissa HP-laitteessa ilman sitä hp assistanttia
<tathhu> Tais olla kyl Windows-hommia.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-16
<tale> Onko Ubuntun flash-pluginin päivityksessä tänään pulmia eli se ei pääse lataamaan jotain tarvitsemaansa tiedostoa?
<motalb> tale: Jotain häikkää oli aamulla, mutta äsken juuri koitin uudelleen, niin onnistui
<Mikaela> en huomannut aiemmin päivällä, mutta äsken minulla asentui myös ongelmitta
<inz> ai nyt ne on saanu puketin päivitettyä
<inz> hianoo
<pesasa> Tuleekos noita nyt melkein päivittäin?
<pesasa> Eikös just joku päivitys tullut ja sitten ei taas toiminut seuraavana päivänä.
<puhuri> flashille ei taida olla http://java-0day.com/
<ninnnu> pesasa: Asiaan taitaa vaikuttaa isosti se että Hacking Team korkattiin ja sieltä sitten levisi kasa kaikennäkösiä hauskoja exploitteja koko maailmalle
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-17
<tathhu> Ihan toimiva laite tuo E5
<tathhu> Pari päivää sitä täs käytelly
<tathhu> Toi nearby-scope on kyl aika turha suomes :(
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-18
<pesasa> ninnnu: Niinhän siinä taisi käydä.
<pesasa> Pienoinen ongelma vaan, kun äiti soittelee, että nyt ei taas kissavideot näy Facebookissa.
<pesasa> Onneksi annoin sille joululahjaksi tabletin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Minkä värisen tabletin annoit?
<elias_a> pesasa: Oliko siinä jakouurre keskellä?
<tathhu> :-D
<pesasa> elias_a: Mustan. Ei ollu.
<elias_a> pesasa: No se täytyy sitten nauttia kerralla. Kertakulutushyödykkeitähän ne kaiketi ovatkin. :P
<pesasa> elias_a: Oli kai tässä tapauksessa rauhoittava.
<elias_a> pesasa: Joo. Oikein kunnon sedaatio. Kissavideoilla taju kankaalle.
<tathhu> Eiks facebookki käytä nykyään jotain muuta ku flashia o.o
<elias_a> Mitä väliä sillä on? :O
<tathhu> Emmätiiä.
<tathhu> :D
<elias_a> Nonnii...
<tathhu> Täytyy juoda kahvia ennenku tulee huutelee
<pesasa> tathhu: Sitä mäkin vähän ihmettelin, kun mun mielestä just uutisoitiin, että FB vaati Flashin lopettamista. Voisivat tehdä itsekin asialle jotain.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-19
<anger> Meninpä sitten paskomaan asennuksen LTS->LTS upgradessa
<anger> Eli mites aptilla saikaan korjattua pakettiriippuvuusongelmat?
<anger> -f install ei nyt riitä...
<anger> Voisin poistella asennuksia (esim. apache2) ja sitten asennella ne uudelleen kun on riippuvuusongelmat saatu ratkottua
<anger> Mut nyt en saa edes poisteltua paketteja...
<Akuli> chroot?
<Akuli> mutta miten et saa poistettua
<anger> No kun riippuvuudet on paskana
<Akuli> dpkg:lla vois varmaan vieläkin poistaa
<anger> Näin joo
<anger> language-pack-fi näytti olevan ainakin yksi tulppa :)
<anger> Ja ilmeisesti useampi php5 paketti
<anger> Milläs verkkoyhteyden sai päälle komentoriviltä?
<anger> Pelkkä /etc/init.d/networking start ei tuntunut riittävän
<Akuli> ifup all
<Akuli> eiku
<Akuli> /sbin/ifup --all
<anger> Pitäiskö ton netin olla recovery modessa päällä?
<anger> Ikään kuin koko netti olisi poikki
<anger> Tosin tällä varakoneella se kyllä edelleen toimii..
<anger> Nyt saa buutattua jo ihan normaalimodessa, mut edelleenkään netti ei toimi...
<anger> Mitähän helvettiä
<Akuli> onks networking-service käynnistetty
<anger> No /etc/init.d/networking status sanoo että active, mutta alla valituksia että name server cannot be used
<anger> ifconfig eth0 kertoo kanssa että ipv6 osoite on mutta ipv4 ei
<Akuli> onko /etc/hosts kunnossa?
<anger> on, en mä siihen ole koskaan kajonnutkaan
<Akuli> hmm..
<Akuli> mitähän sitten tehdään
<Akuli> tai sitten lataat paketteja /var/cache/apt/archivesiin
<Akuli> onhan siinä aika homma jos ne kaikki siirtää muistitikulla..
<anger> ikään kuin tämä yhdistäisi vain ipv6 nettiin..
<anger> Nyt alkaa mennä mystiseksi
<anger> Konsoli lakkasi hyväksymästä s-kirjainta!
<anger> Ihmettelin jo että hajosko multa näppiskin kaiken kukkuraksi
<Akuli> höh
<Akuli> reset on siis turha
<anger> Mutta muissa ikkunoissa toi s-kirjain toimii ihan ongelmitta
<Akuli> ikkunoissa eli käytät chroottia?
<anger> eikun esim chromessa
<anger> konsolessa ei toiminut
<Akuli> miten x pyörii tommosessa tilassa olevalla järjestelmällä?
<Akuli> miten yritit päivittää?
<anger> Konsolista
<Akuli> sudo do-release-upgrade, sources.list-muokkaus ja dist-upgrade vai jotain muuta?
<anger> sources.list muokkaus
<anger> okei, helpompi kysymys, mikä ryhmä pitää antaa että saa usbitikun avattua?
<Akuli> sudo? :)
<anger> plugdev ei ilmeisesti enää kelpaa...
<anger> No joo, näemmä sitten
<Akuli> minä olen tällaisissa, ja muistitikut toimivat http://termbin.com/vva6
<anger> Mutta joo, ei kyllä ole ikinä varmaan näin vaikea ollut päivity
<anger> Yleensä saanut homman sekaisin jos olen guilla yrittänyt päivittää
<Akuli> ehkä debian-tyylistä päivitystä ei enää tueta
<anger> No kyllä se taustalla on toi sama dpkg edelleenkin jolla systeemi päivitetää
<anger> Mut toki varmasti toi do-release-upgrade olisi voinut vähän osata nappailla riippuvuusristiriitoja veke
<ninnnu> ööömmmmitä
<ninnnu> päiviit ensin sources.listiä ja sitten sanoit do-release-upgrade?
<ninnnu> eiku jaa, dist-upgrade
<Akuli> :)
<ninnnu> no, hienosti ajettu perse edellä puuhun
<anger> no, 90-luvulla toi oli se ainoa oikea tapa :)
<anger> nyt kun tän kanssa tappelee niin eittämättä tulee mieleen, että ei ne mäkit niin pahan hintaisia ehkä sittenkään ole...
<Akuli> mikset vaan asenna uudelleen
<anger> Pitäs varmaan suosiolla
<anger> Oli usbin kanssa biosissa ongelmia
<ninnnu> plop boot manager ratkaisee sellaset
<anger> Tosin taisi olla toi yksi tikku sellanen jota ei jostain syystä saanut buuttaavaksi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-20
<anger> Oliko muilla ollut ongelmia chromen ja nvidian näyttiksen kanssa 16.04:ssä?
<anger> Tuntuisi sekoavan koko työpöytä kun käyttää chromea...
<happosade> anger: eipä ne mäkit kyllä oikeesti oo niin kauheen pahan hintasia. Varsinkaan läppäripuolella, koska näiden rakenteellinen laatu on kuitenkin aika hyvä verrattuna oikeestaan mihinkään muuhun.
<anger> happosade: no ei ole joo
<anger> vaimolla on itse asiassa mäkki
<anger> tää liimaksikone on mun devauskone
<anger> liimaksia ei oikein järkevästi tunnu edes läppäriin saavan
<happosade> Juu, mulla hyrskyttää kotona ubu läppärissä, töissä on mäkki ja kotona on viel pöytäkoneena w10
<ninnnu> Linuxin saaminen läppäriin on ihan triviaalia. Kattoo ensin kaupasta läppärin jossa on sopivat speksit, sit kysyy googlelta että "mites linux" ja jos google sanoo "joo" niin kassalle
<ninnnu> muussa tapaukessa katotaan seuraava läppäri, rinse, repeat.
<happosade> X260 on hyvä
<happosade> T-pad on muutenkin kyllä ihan hyvältä vaikuttanut
<ninnnu> Thinkpad on ollu ns. aina hyvin Linux-yhteensopiva
<happosade> Tai no,  se tyyppivika ettei voi kantaa miten sattuu ettei emo taitu
<hahlo> ninnnu: tuleeko tänä päivänä vielä monia läppäreitä vastaan joihin ei asennus onnistu? näytönohjaimen takiako?
<ninnnu> emmä tiä, en mä shoppaile läppäreitä niin usein ja silloin ku shoppailen niin aloitan kuitenkin Lenovosta
<Iltsu> mitä Lenovo on näille touchpadeille onnistunu tekee
<Iltsu> mulla on duunikoneena T440p ja tää touchpad on tosi nihkee
<Iltsu> tää on kyl muutenki, akkukesto säälittävät 4 h, kauheen iso ja painava
<Iltsu> hintaa aika rajust enemmä ku macbookilla
<anger> ninnnu: helppous on toki suhteellista
<anger> tuntuu vaan jotenkin tyhmältä ostaa winkkarikone ja sitten alkaa virittelemään siihen tilalle liimaksia
<anger> pöytäkoneissa ei ole ongelma kun voi rakennella itse
<anger> mut näyttiksistä puheenollen, miten nää nvidian ajurit menee tätä nykyä?
<anger> joku vinkkasi että kannattaa asentaa vanhempi versio
<anger> kohtalaisen monta kertaa jo kone jumahtanut
<StockAntenna> mullon kolmessa läppärissä Ubuntu eikä mitään ongelmia ole ollut asentamisessa
<StockAntenna> yksikään ei ole Lenovo
<ninnnu> anger: kuluttajille myydään hyvin harvassa paikassa läppäreitä ilman WinOSX:ää
<jjo> eikös ne dellin linux-läppärit ole ihan kelvollisia?
<ninnnu> Dell ei ole kauheesti harrastanu kuluttajamyyntiä
<StockAntenna> kyllähän Delli ekana tulee mieleen Linux-ystävällisenä pc-brändinä
<ninnnu> ja se joku Ubuntu joka niillä joskus oli oli vähän..sellane
<ninnnu> semmone Dell-custom ja jos yritti liimata päälle standardi-Ubuntun niin homma lahos käsiin
<StockAntenna> entäs jos teki puhtaan Ubuntu-asennuksen?
<ninnnu> 14:07 < ninnnu> semmone Dell-custom ja jos yritti liimata päälle standardi-Ubuntun niin homma lahos käsiin
<StockAntenna> saakos uusissa Delleissä UEFIa päivitettyä ilman Windowsia?
<Tomin> miulla on XPS13 (mallia 9333 eli Haswell prossu ja ininä). Tässä tais tulla 12.04 ja jos tähän asenti olikohan 14.04:n suoraan, niin aluksi oli jotain ongelmia. Tosin en jäänyt testailemaan, asentelin vaan Archin, joka toimii ihan hyvin
<ninnnu> mut tää oli siis silloin ku tuli ne ekat Dellin Ubuntu-läppärit joskus vuonna keppi
<ninnnu> ehkä nyt ne on parantanu tapojaan
<jjo> mun tutulla on kuitenkin joku vanhempi dellin linux-kone ja on se ainakin versiopäivityksissä onnistunut, vaikka ei mikään kokenut linux-käyttäjä olekaan
<StockAntenna> jokos 16.04 alkaa olla käyttökelpoinen?
<anger> StockAntenna: no just asensin ja nvidian näyttiksen kanssa näyttäisi olevan aika paljon ongelmia
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-21
<anger> StockAntenna: olikin nouveaun ajuri, nyt nvidian omilla varovasti arvioiden näyttäisi toimivan taas ongelmitta...
<anger> *koputtaa puuta*
<StockAntenna> hyvä
<StockAntenna> ankeaahan se olis jos vapaat käyttikset rajaantuis pieneen osaan pceitä
<StockAntenna> sen voi vielä hyväksyä jos romukasan näköiset hiiret ja teollisuusautomaation ohjausnäppäimiltä näyttävät näppikset eivät toimi
<happosade> saanko jollain tavalla talteen paketteja, jotka osuu iptablesiin siten, että näen mitä niille on tehty
<happosade> pyörii virtuaalikone serverillä ja en nyt ymmärrä et missä kohtaa paketit jättää menemättä läpi
<ninnnu> teet vähä log-sääntöjä
<ninnnu> --verbosella näkee kans eri sääntöjen paketti/tavuosumat
<ninnnu> huomaa että säännöt käydään läpi ylhäältä alas, ensimmäinen osuma suoritetaan ja muilla säännöillä ei sen jälkeen ole hirveästi merkitystä
<happosade> joo, mutta mun lukutaidon mukaan toi on nyt ylimmäisenä
<ansa> iptables -L -v :llä näkee paketticountterit, niistä voi joskus huomata että missä menee pieleen
<ansa> olinpa sokea
<happosade> liikaa paketteja et näkis missä vika. Pitänee jatkaa tutkimuksia
<eitzei> Jos iptables logittaa droptatut paketit (esim. syslogiin), voit yrittää selvittää asiaa seuraamalla lokia 'tail -F /var/log/syslog' samalla kun pistät paketteja liikenteeseen.
<ninnnu> se logitus pitää laittaa erikseen päälle
<eitzei> Jep
<happosade> se vissiin pitänee sanoa jossain tuol iptablesin puolella
<happosade> mutta miten
<ninnnu> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/iptables-log-packets/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-22
<vahvero> moikka
<vahvero> kuinka saan xubuntussa lisättyä .desktop shortcutin?
<vahvero> olen tehnyt oikeanlaisen *.desktop tiedoston /usr/share/applications polkuun ja se näkyy whisker menussa
<vahvero> en halua sitä sinne vaan työpöydälle
<StockAntenna> heh onpas hauskaa, en saanut lupuntussa vähän aikaa sitten millään lisätty start-valikkoon mitään, joten tein työpöydälle softien aloitustiedostoja... nyt ongelma toisinpäin
<Laodikea> Meniskö se lisäämällä /home/käyttäjä/työpöytä -kansioon
<Laodikea> Työpöydälle.
<vahvero> Laodikea, joo XFCE ei toimi noin yksinkertaisesti :D kun se pitäisi saada kaikille käyttäjille..olipas hyvää pizzaa
<vahvero> Laodikea, joskus kauan sitten muistaakseni toimi noin kuin nyt tein, mutta aina menevät muuttamaan kaikkea
<Laodikea> Jaa kaikille käyttäjille :D mä oon käyttänyt vain yhdellä käyttäjällä koneitani
<vahvero> Laodikea, joo se on helpompaa jos uusi käyttäjä tekee oman profiilin niin siihen sitte tulee automaagisesti kaikki tarpeellinen
<vahvero> mutta tässäkin tapauksessa niin /usr/share/applications pitää sisällään paljon .desktop tiedostoja ja kaikki siirtyy whisker-menuun.....joku XFCE komento olis kiva mikä vaihtaakin sen näkymään työpöydällä
<vahvero> noita voisi siis muitakin tiedostoja tuolta kansiosta saada työpöydälle valmiina
<puhuri> ainankin ennen käyttäjähakemistot luotiin kopioimalla /etc/skel-hakemisto käyttäjän kotihakemistoksi.
<puhuri> tekeekö nuo työpöytäympärustöt ekalla kirjautumisella kanssa jotain magiikkaa?
<puhuri> mutta periaatteessa luomalla /etc/skel/Desktop (vai Työpöytä?) hakemistoon symlinkkejä noihin.desktop-tiedostoinin niin pitäisi toimia
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-23
<subrock> Morjensta! Osaiskos kukaan auttaa ja/tai ainakin kertoa, että on toivoton homma saada Linksys AE1200 Wireless-N USB tikku toimimaan Ubuntu 16.04:n kanssa.
<subrock> Olen yrittänyt noita joitakin löytämiäni ohjeita, mutta ei meinaa kyllä millään pelittää. Jossain välissä välkähti sininen valo tossa tikussa, mutta muuta elonmerkkiä en ole saanut aikaiseksi.
<ninnnu> ilmeisesti tarvii ajaa ndiswrapperia pitkin
<ninnnu> Ilmeisesti myös 64-bittinen Ubuntu rikkoo
<subrock> rikkoo?
<ninnnu> no siis ei toimi
<ninnnu> mitä tässä ny googlaan
<ninnnu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100090/how-do-i-install-the-driver-for-my-linksys-ae1200-wireless-n-usb-adapter/264061#264061 näillä kai pitäs
<subrock> hömm, kokeilempa vielä, mielestäni tota jo kahlasin
<ninnnu> dmesgissä voisi olla vinkkejä, sieltä jollekkin selvisi se että 64bit on vähän huono arpa tuolla laitteella ja ndiswarapperilla
<Subrock> Unbelievable!
<Subrock> Se toimii sittenkin!
<Subrock> Kiitos vaan. Rohkaisu auttoi yrittämään uudestaan. Ilmeisesti tossa ndiswrapperin asennuksessa oli mulla jotain puutteita.
<Subrock> Miljuuna vuatta vaan aikaa kun on säätänyt Linuxilla mitään ja ihan hukassa. Jotenkin hämärä tämä ubuntun aloitusnäkymäkin. Muistelin että tuolla oli ylhäällä jotain valikoita, joissa pääsi etsimään sovelluksia, mutta nyt on vaan joku ihme dash ja sivupalkki.
<Laodikea> Joo, näin se on muuttunut
<Laodikea> Ubuntu MATElla saa sitten vanhannäköisen työpöydän: https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Laodikea> tai ei se taida vanhalta näyttää, mutta ainakin on ylävalikot niin kuin ennen
<Subrock> ööh. Antaa olla. Menee jätkälle käyttöön, niin ehkä se oppii tämän. Ja just kun sain toimiin, niin en viitsi alkaa säätämään enempää ;)
<Subrock> Mutta kiitos.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-24
<Shadowbird123> moi, mulla katos äänet yhtäkkii. eilen toimi, tänää ku käynnistin koneen ni äänet ei toimi enää.. katoin jo perus jutut et johot kiinni ja kajarit toimii muilla laitteilla ja volumet ylhäällä
<StockAntenna> linux ja ääni...
<Echramath> Kaikki mikserit käyty läpi?
<Shadowbird123> Echramath: katoin ton 'Sound' jutun läpi.. onks tääl muita mixreitä mitä ois hyvä kattoo?
<Echramath> Mitenköhän toi edes menee, mulla on vain linjalähtö koneessa niin en ole tuohon kiinnittänyt mitään huomiota... 10 vuoteen?
<Shadowbird123> ah, valitsin Headphines | build-in Audio ni nyt toimii
<Shadowbird123> tos oli Digital Output (S/PDIF) | build-in Audio valittuna
<Shadowbird123> en tiiä kummalla on aijemmin ollu, jos se on vaihtunu tai jotai
<Shadowbird123> mitään hajuu mikä toi Digital Output (S/PDIF) | build-in Audio on? mietin vaa pitäiskö tää toimii sillä
<Echramath> Jos sulla on spdiffiä syövä vahvari
<Shadowbird123> okei
<Shadowbird123> ilmeni toinen ongelma.. olin lataamas toiselle kovolle steam pelejä, ku main kovo on täys ja boottasin just koneen ja nyt steam ei enää pääse sille kovolle eikä sitä kovoo pääsee selaa muutenkaan. tulee tällänen viesti.
<Shadowbird123> Unable to access “DATA”
<Shadowbird123> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/shadowbird/DATA: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/shadowbird/DATA"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/shadowbird/DATA failed: Structure needs cleaning
<Shadowbird123> toi kovalevy on ollu täysin käyttämättä mulla, mutta se on muistaakseni onnistuneesti mountattu ja toiminu
<Echramath> Onks se varmasti ext4, toi virheilmoitus antaa xfs-osumia?
<Shadowbird123> ext4 oon ainaki valinnu sillo joskus jos oikein muistan. koitan tarkistaa, jos löydä mist sen näkee.
<Shadowbird123> toi disks ohjelma sanoo Ext4
<Shadowbird123> hm, ja sanoo not mounted. mä varmaan koitan uudestaan mounttaa sen. mietin vaan miks se aijempi mounttaus on kadonnu
<Echramath> "sudo blkid" on kanssa
<Shadowbird123> ei pysty, tulee lisää erroria
<Shadowbird123> okei
<Shadowbird123> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="DATA" UUID="14e8f56f-9fd3-4bfd-bc77-16ad119face4" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="a0522081-01"
<Echramath> Sitten se on rikki, aja siiheen fsck.ext4
<Shadowbird123> Echramath: noni, nyt näyttäis toimivan!
<Iltsu> aika hyvä nyrkkisääntö on jos ei tiiä mikä on s/pdif niin tuskin sitä on käytössä :D
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-18
<Iltsu> jaahas
<Iltsu> mistä lähtee debuggaamaa, kolme näyttöö ja jokanen on kii eri tavalla dp, dvi ja hdmi. Suspendist herätessä ekal yrittämäl ei tullu kuvaa ollenkaa ja tokalla tuli kahteen (dp:llä olevaan ei)
<Laodikea> archin wiki? En käytä suspendia ollenkaan, kun ei se kuitenkaan toimi.
<mjr> millanen näyttis?
<Laodikea> Viimeviikon tiistaina oli login perusteella GTX 1050, noveau ja 17.04
<Iltsu> Gtx970
<Iltsu> se 1050 oli pci passthroughia varten, mut se homma oli nii vittusaatanaa ettei tosikaan ni se kortti o ylimääräsenä
<Iltsu> täs on iha poroajurit, noveaulla ei toimi ku yks näyttö kerrallaa :D:
<hahlo> saitko sen passthroughn toimimaan?
<hahlo> mikä os oli guest?
<Iltsu> no ei päästy viel nii pitkälle
<hahlo> mä noudatin ihan sitä wikiä
<Iltsu> juu ei menny iha sillä kyllä täs tapaukses :D
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> https://wiki.debian.org/VGAPassthrough mulla meni ihan tolla
<Iltsu> nvidia+nvidia kombolla nvidian ajur iladattii heti kättelys ni vaati aika rajuu puukottamist et sen sai varattuu vfio:lle
<hahlo> joo mulla oli intel + nvidia
<Iltsu> juu ois ollu huomattavast kivempaa
<Iltsu> sitte toi Ryzen vissii aiheutti lisähaastei
<Iltsu> emmä sit jaksanu tapella nii hirveest kerral
<hahlo> joo mulla oli i7 vaa
<Iltsu> nyt pitäs keksii mitä tolla 1050:llä tekee
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-19
<Iltsu> miettisin et alkaa kyl sen verta bonkkii olee et pitäskö htpc
<Iltsu> mun toi pöytäkoneen vaihto kyl perustu kaikkeen muuta ku tarpeesee. Ni siit jäi yli iha jepa i5-2500k, 16 gigaa muistii ja sit toi lähes käyttämätön 1050
<Iltsu> nyt tää heräili unesta, ei tullu keskimmäisee näyttöö kuvaa mut senki sai arandr:llä ku kävi kliksuttamas näytön aktiiviseks
<hahlo> ei kande nukuttaa
<Iltsu> no pitäisin kovasti siitä et vois jatkaa siihe mihi viimeks jäio
<hahlo> pitääks ne kovaa ääntä
<Iltsu> ḿitkä
<hahlo> sun koneet
<Iltsu> ei se oo se ääni, mutku toi sähkö maksaa
<Iltsu> tai ei se sähkö maksa vaan sen siirtäminen
<hahlo> ettei voi käydä 24/7
<Iltsu> no iha turhaa sillee pitää aina käytös kun toi nukkuminen on olemas
<hahlo> kolme näyttöö on kyllä hyvä
<Iltsu> imo paska workaround ettei sammuttais konetta :D
<Iltsu> tai siis nukuttais
<Iltsu> kyl kolme näyttöö on hyvä olla. Viel ois kivempi ku kehtais nää kaks fullhd-näyttöö vaihtaa kans Dellin Ultrasharpeiks
<Iltsu> QHD on tos 25" aika hyvä reso
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-21
<hahlo> 16.04lts2 heittää semmoista herjaa, et plymouth kaatui
<Laodikea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<Laodikea> grubin asetuksista sen voi kytkeä kokonaan pois, mutta kaipa sitä pitäisi tyhjentää /var/crash-kansio
<hahlo> ok kiitos
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-22
<Kimppi> Mikähän mun Ubuntussa on vikana, kun usb-dongle ei toimi kuin vähän aikaa ja sitten yhteys katkeaa.
<Laodikea> millainen usb-dongle?
<ninnnu> dmesg:ssä on yleensä hyviä vihjeitä
<Kimppi> König ja Buffalo, siis molemmat tekevät samaa.
<Kimppi> Wlan-dongle
<Kimppi> Mikähän siinä voisi olla?
<Laodikea> Avaa pääte, kirjoita sinne dmesg ja enteriä
<Laodikea> sieltä pitäisi näkyä jotain virheilmoitusta, kun yhteys katkeaa
<Laodikea> tai tarkemmin sanottuna yhteyden katkeamisen jälkeen
<Kimppi> OK, kiitos, käyn kokeilemassa.
<Kimppi> Tulipas sieltä paljon tietoa. Bongasin jonkin error 110.
<Laodikea> sieltä tulee joo. Voit kopioida sitä tulostusta vaikka tuonne paste.ubuntu.com:iin ja linkittää tänne
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, onkohan Okular paras PDF-lukija, jos on joutunut niin kiorttuun tilanteeseen että joutuu kopypasteamaan isoja määriä taulukonkaltaisesta PDF:stä dataa taulukkolaskentaohjelmaan?
<kirvesAxe> Vai tietääköhän joku parempaa?
<pesasa> Okular on ylipäätään mun suosikki PDF-lukijana. Taulukoiden copy-pasteamisesta sieltä en osaa sanoa.
<pesasa> Riippuu vähän (tai varmaan aika paljon) siitä pdf:stä ja siitä, miten se "taulukonkaltainen" data siellä on.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-23
<kirvesAxe> Joo ja PDF:n sisäinen käsittelytapa datalle tuntuu vielä olevan randomia
<kirvesAxe> jos yrittää kopioida koko taulukon, saa yhden sarakkeen levyisen muutaman tuhat riviä korkean sekamelskan
<kirvesAxe> yrityksellä kopioida esim sarake kerrallaan saattaa joskus saada sarakkeen datan näppärästi, mutta sitten joskus kesken sarakkeen rivinvaihdot katoaakin ja sit on 20 solun data pasteutuneena yhteen soluun :))
<puhuri> onnistuisiko, jos avaa pdf:n inkscapeen ja tuhoaa sieltä muut sarakkeet (ts. tallentaa erillisiin tiedostoihin kunkin sarakkeen)?
<kirvesAxe> hmm, tota sietäis ehkä kokeilla :D
<pesasa> Mä melkein katsoisin ensin, mitä tulee pdftotext:llä ja pohtisin, saisiko siitä jotenkin filtteröimällä/skriptaamalla aikaan csv-tiedoston.
<GrishNak> Tervehdys!
<Tekno_> hei
<GrishNak> Eli ongelmana on nyt sellainen, että päivitin leffakoneen, ja nyt Ubuntu jää vaan looppaamaan, jos laittaa salasanan niin tulee musta ruutu, guest tilakaan ei toimi
<GrishNak> Joku boot päivitys tms tuli ja rikkoi koneen
<Echramath> Onko sulla useita tietokoneta, oletan että on?
<Echramath> ,
<GrishNak> 2 konetta juuh
<Echramath> Eli voit arvatenkin testata esim. sen jääkö se kone pystyyn
<Echramath> Onko se muuten oikeasti musta ruutu vai eikö tule signaalia lainkaan?
<GrishNak> Musta ruutu, yläkulmaan tulee joku teksti mutta se menee niin nopeasti etten kerennyt lukemaan
<GrishNak> Eli kone käynnistyy normaalisti tuohon asti että voisi laittaa salasanan
<Echramath> Pääsetkö yhä virtuaalikonsoleihin?
<GrishNak> En tiedä edes mitä tarkoitat :D
<Echramath> Lukaise sitten tästä tähän väliin https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Virtuaalikonsoli
<Echramath> Usein noisssa homissa pääsee sinne virtuaalikonsoliin numerolla 1-6 tötöilemään vaikka graafinen käyttöiittymä (konsolissa 7 vakiona) olisi täysin jäässä
<Echramath> Okei ei tuosta ole relevanttia kuin johdanto
<GrishNak>  Ctrl+Alt+F?
<GrishNak> Noilla pääsen valikkoon kirjautumaan, mutta en tiedä yhtään että mitä sinne pitäisi kirjotella..
<Echramath> Siis funkkarit, ne löytyy tietysti saman F1:n kautta...
<Echramath> Sinne voi kirjoittaa dmesg
<GrishNak> Kysyy koneen nimeä ja salasanaa
<Echramath> Ei se koneen nimi ole vaan sun tunnus ja salasana
<GrishNak> Sitä siis tarkoitin =)
<Echramath> Ihan samat mitä yleensä käytät
<GrishNak> Tehty, mitäs sitten?
<Echramath> No se dmesg voi auttaa tässä
<Echramath> Siellä voi olla vihje jostain virheestä
<Echramath> Sait ainakin selville, että ei se kone jumitu
<GrishNak> Tulee kauhea lista kaikkea, mistä en ymmärrä mitään..
<Echramath> Sehän se ongelma onkin niissä
<Echramath> Sieltä voi kuitenkin saada vihjeitä googlaamiseen
<Echramath> Yksi muutos mitä voi epäillä on näytönohjaimen ajurit
<Echramath> Jos käyttää jotain työpöytäympäristöä mikä tarvii 3D-kiihdytyksen jo vakiona
<Echramath> Saikos sitä siitä graafisesta kirjautumisesta vaihdettua? Mä en ite käytä kuin Xubuntua niin en voi muistaa miltä se gdm näyttää nykyään... vai mikä siinä perusdistrossa on?
<GrishNak> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG4deLa_vK8
<GrishNak> Koitin tuota, mutta ei toiminut
<GrishNak> Jos menis hermosavuille
<GrishNak> Nyt kirjoitin sudo apt update, tuli viesti että laita apt list --upgradable ja siitä sitten libcuda1-340, sitten nvidia-340 ja nvidia opencl-lcd-340.. Eli näyttisajureista johtunee?
<Echramath> Ns. yleinen syyllinen
<Echramath> Suljettu koodihan se yleensä tuntuu aina hajoavan
<Echramath> Spotify, nVidian ajurit, Steam, you name it we got it
<GrishNak> Juuh
<GrishNak> Miten saan nyt nuo sitten päivitettyä?
<GrishNak> sudo apt autoinstall tms?
<GrishNak> Sorry, meni netti nurin, piti bootata
<Echramath> Mä vissiin poistin kaikki nvidiakilkkeet ja asensisn tarkalleen sen vanhan version
<GrishNak> https://askubuntu.com/questions/762831/ubuntu-16-stuck-in-login-loop-after-installing-nvidia-364-drivers
<GrishNak> Eka vastaus, koitanko tuota?
<GrishNak> sudo ubuntu-drivers list,sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall,sudo service lightdm restart ?
<Echramath> Kai sulla nimenomaan on lightdm?
<GrishNak> En vielä tajunnut että mikä se on ..
<Echramath> Se on se kirjautumismanageri mihin sä ne tunnukset alunperin laitetaan
<GrishNak> Hmm..
<GrishNak> Se mikä perus Ubuntun mukana tulee, en ole sitä mitenkään muuttanut tms
<Echramath> Tällä se on toki näkee onko prosesseja ajossa: ps -A | grep lightdm
<GrishNak> Kokeilen tota listaa minkä linkkasin
<GrishNak> Ei auttanut tuo
<Echramath> Kysymyksiä joita kannattaa kysyä itseltään: riittää Nouveau-ajurit?
<Echramath> ...kö?
<GrishNak> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*, sudo apt-get autoremove komennoilla lähti toimimaan! YEaaahh
<Echramath> Ei suinkaan se nv-ajurilla pyöri sitten?
<Echramath> Siinä ei toimi noin mikään
<Echramath> Sen toki huomaa em. yksityiskohdasta toki nopeasti
<GrishNak> Using X.org Driver - Nouveau display driver näyttää tuossa Additional Drivers listassa
<Echramath> Jes, se saattaa tai saattaa olla täyttämättä mahdolliset tarpeet
<Echramath> Muutenhan se tod. näk. ei ollenkaan yhtä todennäköisesti hajoa päivityksessä
<GrishNak> Hmm
<GrishNak> Minäpä koitan että toimiiko joku dvd-leffa, vai suositteletko jotain youtuben testaamista tms?
<Echramath> glxgears varmaan käynnistyy?
<GrishNak> ... En tajua :D
<Echramath> Se on ohjelma, se piirtää ruutuun rattaita
<Echramath> (se ei ole benchmarks, ei sen fps:istä voi päätellä mitään, mutta ainakin 3d-kiihdytys toimii jollain tasolla)
<Echramath> Mitä mä epäilen noueveueuemiksipitääollaranskankielinennimi verrattuna nVidian omaan poroajuriin tekee voi olla seuraavia: 3d-nopeus peleissä tippuu, kaikki haluamasi lähdöt ei toimi
<Echramath> Toi oliko toki isompi ongelma takavuosina kun joku saattoi oikeasti tarvita jotain svideo-lähtöä
<GrishNak> Okok
<Echramath> Mutta siis elävän elämän esimerkkinä taannoin totesin yhtäkkiä "pelit ei toimi", joten menin heti ja kokeilin glxgears, sekään ei käynnistynyt joten tiesin heti, että Steamin kanssa ei tarvi raapia päätään, vika ei voi olla siinä
<GrishNak> Eli tuo on pelkkä leffakone, se on harvoin edes päällä
<GrishNak> Eli sillä ei pelata jne
<Echramath> Se vanhan kansan xv-ajuri oli paha, sillä ei toiminut edes overlay ja se on vähän pakollinen videohommissa
<GrishNak> Jooh, piti näemmä asentaa nvidia ajurit että Youtube ja Netflix toimii
<Echramath> Pitäis joskus selvittää toimiiko ne AMD:n vermeet vähemmällä tappelulla, mutta olen pohjimmiltaan näytönohjain-freegan
<GrishNak> Mulla on molemmissa koneissa Interin prossu ja Nvidian näyttis
<GrishNak> ,,, Intelin
<GrishNak> Sitten se perinteinen kymsysys, tossa kun säädin niin onko mitään tietoturvariskiä tms?
<ninnnu> jos et tuunannu tosiaan muuta kui ajureita niin ei oikeastaan
<GrishNak> ninnnu, näin tein
<GrishNak> Kaipa sitä vois salasanan vaihtaa, milläs komennolla se meni?
<Echramath> passwd termiksessä nyt ainakin, kai sillekin joku graafinen kilke on
<GrishNak> Tartteeko siihen sudoa?
<ninnnu> ei
<GrishNak> Tarkoitan siis user salasanaa, en roottia
<ninnnu> jos laitat sudon siihen niin sitten oot vaihtamassa rootin kalaa
<GrishNak> Ahaa
<GrishNak> Noniin, onnistuin
<GrishNak> Hiukan oppisin taas lisää =)
<GrishNak> Että iso kiitos Echramath ja ninnnu =)
<kirvesAxe> pesasa, hei kiitti, toi toimi :)
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-17
<Grelghor> Kysynpä täältä taas neuvoa, eli minulla meni edellisviikolla Ubuntu jotenkin sekaisin, koitin vaihtaa salasanaa, mutta ei kelvannut, boottasin ja sen jälkeen ei mikään salasana kelvannut
<Grelghor> <Grelghor> Ja yleensä kun kone on kiinni, modeemissa palaa keltainen valo, ja koneen käynnistyessä se muuttuu vihreäksi, mutta edellisviikolla sekosi niin että koneen ollessa kiinni ei palanut valoa ja käynnistyessä vihreä valo
<Grelghor> <Grelghor> Eli nyt en tiedä mistä tuo johtui, asensin kokonaan uudelleen eikä ole ongelmia esiintynyt ainakaan vielä
<Grelghor> <Grelghor> Pelkään vaan että nyt lähti kaikki tiedostot jonkun hakkerin matkaan :I
<ninnnu> Sä olisit voinu recovery odella vaihtaa sitä salasanaa uudelleen
<ninnnu> ja mokkulan valoilla nyt ei ole hirveesti merkitystä, kunhan se on vihreä kun sitä halutaan käyttää
<Grelghor> ninnnu: Hätäpäissäni asensin uudelleen
<Grelghor> +heti
<Grelghor> Ja nyt mietin että onko valokuvat ja koulujutut pöllitty
<ninnnu> todennäköisesti ei
<ninnnu> tietty jos surffaat häröillä sivuilla niin sit ei koskaan tiiä :P
<Grelghor> En wareta, käy pornosivuilla tai mitään muuta "vahingollista"'
<Grelghor> Tuota en olekaan vielä kerennyt kysymään, onko teoreettisesti mahdollista että hakkeri voi vaihtaa miun salasanan?
<ninnnu> on
<ninnnu> mut mä lottoon että oot vain typonnu salasanan ku vaihdoit sen
<Grelghor> Se voi olla juu
<Grelghor> Voiko olla että vaihdoin sen uudeksi ja sit unohdin sen ja koitin vanhaa salasanaa? :D
<ninnnu> no esimerkiksi joo
<Grelghor> Tuokin tuli mieleen, mulla on yhdessä tekstitiedostossa pari salasanaa, eikös joku hakkeri hamuaisi niitä eikä mun koulujuttuja :I
<ninnnu> no jos se pahis targetoi nimenomaan sua eikä vain ajele skribuloita ja keskity siihen että saa kaiveltua Moneroa sun koneella
<ninnnu> Mutta mun pelimerkit on edelleen siinä että verkkoa pitkin ei todennäköisesti ole kukaan tullu kattelee
<ninnnu> Ellet ole asentanu jotain palvelinohjelmistoja ja jättäny ne päivittämättä
<ninnnu> (tai muuten vain koodattu heikosti..)
<jjo_> aika epätodennäköinen tuollainen kohdennettu hyökkäys kyllä olisi
<jjo_> ellei sit ole jossain määrin vaikutusvaltainen tai kuuluisa
<ninnnu> tech support scammitkaan ei ole juttu Suomessa
<jjo> tai jostain syystä sellainen joka kerää vihamiehiä :D
<ninnnu> Sääli sinänsä, niillä olis hauska leikkiä :P
<Grelghor> En usko että olen suututtanut ketään =)
<hahlo> ja linuxiin saa monta security ohjelmaa, jos jaksaa niiden käyttöön perehtyä
<Grelghor> hahlo: Olisiko sinulla mielessä joku "helppo" vaihtoehto?
<hahlo> no ei ole helppo aihe, mutta varmaan palomuuri tärkein
<Grelghor> Mulla on toi Gufv
<hahlo> jos vain päällä niin varmaan hyvä
<hahlo> https://linux.fi/wiki/UFW tuossa ohjeita käyttöön
<ninnnu> gufw on todennäköisesti vain käli tolle
<hahlo> lakkaakohan spotify ja riot-im toimimasta jos sanoo sudo ufw default deny incoming?
<hahlo> ei lakkaa, mä luulin spotify on p2p
<Grelghor> Hei löysin tämmösen, voisko mun tilanne johtua tosta? : https://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=53207.0
<hahlo> voi olla, mulla itsellä on login toiminut hyvin 18.04
<jjo> spotify oli joskus p2p, mutta en ole kyl varma onko enää
<jjo> onko tuo ufw muuten levinnyt muihinkin distroihin?
<jjo> eikös se ollut alunperin ubuntun oma viritys netfilterin päälle
<hahlo> miten yleisesti noi mokkuloiden natmuurit, onko niistä mitään turvaa?
<Grelghor> Minäpä kysyn lyhyesti ja ytimekkäästi, eli huolehdin taas turhia?
<ninnnu> todennäköisesti
<Grelghor> Juuh, en ole ainakaan lukenut tai kuullut että ketään normilinux käyttäjää häiritään
<jjo> kyllä siis netissä on kaikenlaista matoa jotka käyvät kolkuttelemassa, jos sattuu olemaan jotain verkkoa kuuntelevia palveluita ajossa
<jjo> tuo palomuuri asetettuna niin, että se estää oletuksena ulkoa tulevat yhteydet, pysäyttää kyllä nekin vaikka olisi vahingossa jotain palveluja asentanut
<Grelghor> Juuh, palomuuri on käytössä
<jjo> kyllä ainakin ssh-palvelimelle tulee ihan kivasti yrityksiä jos sellainen on ajossa
<ninnnu> Yrittäjiä on aina
<ninnnu> mutta riippuu ihan konffista että onko niillä mitään noppia päästä läpi
<jjo> juu toki
<ninnnu> Jos sun käyttäjänimi ei ole "sales" tai "admin" tai "tom" ja salasana vastaavasti myös mitä sattuu niin ei tarvi miettiä
<jjo> jos tietää mitä tekee, niin on valtaosa palveluistakin ihan turvallisia ajaa
<Grelghor> Kysynpä tuonkin, onko ketään teidän kaveri/tuttava tms hakkeroitu niin että olisi viety tiedostoja tms?
<Grelghor> Tarkotan sekä Windowsia että Linuxia
<hahlo> onhan sitä kaikkea tapahtunut, välillä ei huomaa mitä
<Grelghor> Juuh, minä pelkään vaan että meni valokuvat jonnekin huitsin nevadaan =/
<hahlo> jos ne oli jollekkin merkittäviä kuvia jostain syystä
<Grelghor> No ei pitäis olla :D
<Grelghor> Koitin googletella, en saanut selville että pystyykö kaappailemaan vai ei
<hahlo> no ennenvanhaan oli windows viruksia, jotka postittelivat random tiedostoja, sekä itse virusta kaikkiin osoitekirjan osoitteisiin
<hahlo> ja mun työnantajan serveriin oli laitettu piiloserveri sen sisälle, et kaikenlaista voi tapahtua, mutta todenäköisesti harvoin osuu kohdalle
<ninnnu> Nykyään on yleisempää hupia että pahis kryptaa sun tiedostot ja vaatii lunnaita. Tosin sekin on enemmän Windows-juttu
<ninnnu> Vaihtoehtoisesti ignoroidaan tiedostot täysin ja asennetaan cryptominer
<ninnnu> jota sitten tapahtuu mm. kaikilla alustoilla
<Grelghor> Jeo, tuohon vielä en saanut vastausta, tiedättekö jonkun jonka tiedostoja on hankittu?
<ninnnu> En
<hahlo> mä muistan ainakin yhden, ei jää niin mieleen
<Echramath> Niinhän se perinteisesti on ollut, että ei ne uhrin tiedostot ketään kiinnosta vaan sen tietokone ja nettiyhteys
<elias_a> Jaa? Olisiko kuitenkin niin, että jos ne tiedostot kiinnostavat, urkkijat eivät halua jäädä kiinni esim. kaistaa käyttämällä.
<elias_a> Kyse eri intressein toimivista tahoista.
<ninnnu> Mä tiiän yhden tapauksen jonka ATK pöllittiin ja se keräs tiedostonsa sieltä takas ku varas sai sen viimeinki vajaan parin vuoden päästä nettiin..
<ninnnu> 3kt/s...
<Echramath> No siis lähinnä useimmilla nyt ei ole oikeasti niin kiintoisia tiedostoja... ehkä jos laittaisi jonkun tunnistussoftan etsimään kotipornoa
<Echramath> Pankkihommat tietysti erikseen
<hahlo> joo, tää oli julkkis-pariskunta keltä vietiin kuvia, en viitsi nimeä sanoa, mut elias_a tuntee/tietää ne :)
<elias_a> Echramath: En minä niin sanonutkaan että useimmilla olisi. Minä vain olen tekemisissä sellaisten kanssa joilla on. :)
<ninnnu> Ja tässä päästään takas tähän:
<ninnnu> 09:40:30 <jjo_> aika epätodennäköinen tuollainen kohdennettu hyökkäys kyllä olisi
<ninnnu> 09:40:45 <jjo_> ellei sit ole jossain määrin vaikutusvaltainen tai kuuluisa
<Echramath> Legitiimit pornosivuthan on luultavasti nykyään ihan turvallisia, niillähän on _asiakkaita_ joita täytyy miettiä, ongelma on jotkut uutissivut jotka ostaa mitä vaan mainoksen näköistä...
<ninnnu> For the record: Valtaosassa niistäki tapauksista ku tiedostoja on lähteny pahiksen kyytiin ne on lähteny pilvestä (esim. iCloud)
<ninnnu> ei paikalliselta levyltä
<ninnnu> ainakin esim. näistä julkkisvuodoista
<hahlo> ja sieltäkin vahingossa jaettu
<ninnnu> ei, kyl silloin on phishattu tunnukset
<hahlo> mut jakaa ne vahingossakin
<ninnnu> sitäkin ehkä joskus
<Grelghor> Koitan etsiä Ubuntu-kirjallisuutta mutta ei löydy kovin uutta, mistä noita kannattaisi metsästää?
<Hahlo[m]> The Official Ubuntu Book (9th Edition)
<atalsta> Aika köykäinen alle neljälläsadalla sivulla
<atalsta> Tietysti paras jos kommentoisi vasta kun on edes yhden niistä lukenut :)
<ninnnu> HumbleBundlessa olis "Linux Geek"-setti jossa on kyllä vähän muutaki, mutta ei taida ny olla ihan siinä scopessa mitä "Ubuntu-kirjaa" etsivä haluis...
<Echramath> #unbuntu-fin sääntö #1 on että kysyjä aina karkaa
<elias_a> Pitäisi sitoa kiinni.
<ninnnu> paras vihje on pysyä kanavalla ja kaivaa vastaukset muiden esittämiin kysymyksiin, niin mä oon oppinu...
<ninnnu> ja foorumeilla tietty kans
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-20
<hahlo> onko tää 18.04 jotenkin tarkempi noiden ppa repojen suhteen, ei tunnu toimivan mikään :P
<hahlo> mihin tiedostoon toi pitäisi lisätä? Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories
<gildean> hahlo: vai puuttuuko ppa:sta vaan 18.04:n paketit?
<gildean> mitä virhettä se antaa?
<hahlo> ootas
<hahlo> Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<hahlo> does not have a Release file.
<hahlo> sit kehotti katsomaan man apt-secure
<hahlo> siellä sanottiin jos lisää Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories ni toimii, muttei sanottu mihin tiedostoon
<hahlo> kokeilin sudo apt -o Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories=true -o Acquire::AllowDowngradeToInsecureRepositories=true update mut en oo varma menikö oikein?
